# Spring 2018



## Cosmopolitan

Today Longchamp is shooting the lookbook for Spring Summer 2018!

SS18 Paris Fashion Week runs Sept. 26-Oct. 3   

from instagram


----------



## EGBDF

!!!!!! I can't keep up!!! Haha!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wow! So soon!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

They are shooting the spring lookbook at the Siège du Parti communiste français, designed by Oscar Niemeyer, a venue that has been used for other fashion photography in the past including a Dior campaign (below).

from instagram


----------



## lovingmybags

What?  Is it time for spring 2018 already?!  My wallet is not ready haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some of the new upcoming colors for Mademoiselle Longchamp, Madeleine, Penelope 

from instagram


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Thank you for all the info Cosmopolitan. My SA told me that pinky will be coming back for the nylon pliage in spring 2018.


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> some of the new upcoming colors for Mademoiselle Longchamp, Madeleine, Penelope
> 
> from instagram



Thank you for posting as always Cosmo!  Oh heavens what a jaw-dropping color combo for the Penelope!  I'll have to keep telling myself that suede is a high-maintenance material...but looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Stansy

The Madeleine in cognac! I am drooling...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seems like there will be some sort of tribal/ethnic theme perhaps? the Penelope above had a similar vibe

from instagram


----------



## dianagrace

My mom will love these. I like the strap on the 3D bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The design on the Pliage bag reminds me of Hermes, similar to the Passementerie tassels and several other H prints


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> seems like there will be some sort of tribal/ethnic theme perhaps? the Penelope above had a similar vibe
> 
> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3769560



Not sure I like the theme but the print on that Pliage is pretty!


----------



## vink

And I'm still waiting for the release of Mademoiselle bag! Arg! Am I seeing cognac? Does this mean it's going to be a permanent color? Or it's confirmed for at least 2 seasons now? Sorry for a silly question. I'm new for LC. [emoji28]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> And I'm still waiting for the release of Mademoiselle bag! Arg! Am I seeing cognac? Does this mean it's going to be a permanent color? Or it's confirmed for at least 2 seasons now? Sorry for a silly question. I'm new for LC. [emoji28]



To me they look like two different color Mademoiselle bags.

This is the fall Cognac. It is darker.







This is the spring color pictured several posts above. Seems like a lighter camel tan to me.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> seems like there will be some sort of tribal/ethnic theme perhaps? the Penelope above had a similar vibe
> 
> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3769560


They've hash-tagged ethno. New word. Has an American Indian vibe to me. Lots of different colors makes it easier to match. Fun.

Wouldn't it be great if we could just sail over winter into spring as quickly as the collection is doing?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could just sail over winter into spring as quickly as the collection is doing?



Not for me thanks.  My east coast city swelters in the summer and I much prefer fall and winter. Plus I like the rich sophisticated colors offered in fall fashion rather than the flowery pastels of spring!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Not for me thanks.  My east coast city swelters in the summer and I much prefer fall and winter. Plus I like the rich sophisticated colors offered in fall fashion rather than the flowery pastels of spring!


I can understand that.  I live in Minnesota - cold, windy weather. Snow shoveling, everything gets dirty n wet.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> To me they look like two different color Mademoiselle bags.
> 
> This is the fall Cognac. It is darker.
> View attachment 3788551
> 
> View attachment 3788549
> 
> View attachment 3788550
> 
> 
> This is the spring color pictured several posts above. Seems like a lighter camel tan to me.
> View attachment 3788538



Oh! Thank you so much for the clarification!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hmmm, might this be a spring color for the Mademoiselle bag? (Or maybe a special edition for fall?) A photographer who says he works for Elle magazine international just posted this on instagram.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hmmm, might this be a spring color for the Mademoiselle bag? (Or maybe a special edition for fall?) A photographer who says he works for Elle magazine international just posted this on instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3792516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792517



Oh... I love that shade of brown!


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hmmm, might this be a spring color for the Mademoiselle bag? (Or maybe a special edition for fall?) A photographer who says he works for Elle magazine international just posted this on instagram.
> 
> View attachment 3792516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792517



I can't help but keep coming back to look at this photo. Could it be a blush pink mademoiselle? I wish it is. I'll be even more deeper trouble if it is.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> I can't help but keep coming back to look at this photo. Could it be a blush pink mademoiselle? I wish it is. I'll be even more deeper trouble if it is.



To me the color looks like salmon (orangey-pink) or a light terracotta.


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> To me the color looks like salmon (orangey-pink) or a light terracotta.



If it's salmon, I just can't wait for spring!


----------



## paula3boys

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thank you for all the info Cosmopolitan. My SA told me that pinky will be coming back for the nylon pliage in spring 2018.


I always thought they wait longer to recycle colors. Hmmmm


----------



## Cosmopolitan

paula3boys said:


> I always thought they wait longer to recycle colors. Hmmmm



I think Pinky was a huge hit for Longchamp; part of that trendy "Millennial Pink" craze.


----------



## paula3boys

Cosmopolitan said:


> I think Pinky was a huge hit for Longchamp; part of that trendy "Millennial Pink" craze.


I know it sold out at Nordstrom because I got one and then not long after I saw it sold out. I never saw it go to clearance on other sites either. I like the color, but it gets too dirty too easily and I baby my light colored bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Came across some pics for "Longchamp Cruise 2018"

Source: http://www.fashionblog.it/post/5274...8-la-ricchezza-delle-arti-decorative-africane


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3810441



Thanks so much for posting these! Those all-suede bags and shoes look tough to maintain! A couple of those bags have the shape of the Mademoiselle but without the perforated front pocket and wax stamp. Interesting


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> Came across some pics for "Longchamp Cruise 2018"
> 
> Source: http://www.fashionblog.it/post/5274...8-la-ricchezza-delle-arti-decorative-africane



Been traveling this week and didn't have a chance to put that article into google translate until now. It says this will be Longchamp's first ever Cruise collection (the small collections that some designers release between Fall/Winter and Spring/Summer.) "The collection is inspired by the Parisian woman of the Rive Gauche who loves to travel. This woman explores the richness of African decorative arts, especially those of the Masai tribe, while walking in the shade of the luxuriant paths of the Luxembourg Gardens."

The good news for those customers who may not be into this Cruise collection theme is that the Spring/Summer collection might go in an entirely different direction(?) We'll find out more during Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3810441


Pleated pants?!! No-o-o! Don't come back into style!


----------



## toujours*chic

Cosmopolitan said:


> seems like there will be some sort of tribal/ethnic theme perhaps? the Penelope above had a similar vibe
> 
> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3769560


Ooooooh, love the ethnic embellishment on LP!


----------



## toujours*chic

Thank you so much for these beautiful photos- the Spring collection is right up my alley with the African theme and ethnic vibe! So gorgeous!

I agree about the Mlle bag colors- much prefer the more saturated and rich fall colors. The cognac is killing me!


----------



## seton

the new LC x Jeremy Scott
Yes, that is Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> the new LC x Jeremy Scott
> Yes, that is Vanessa Hudgens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819759
> View attachment 3819760


Wow, I kinda like this! I love avant garde art and music so I like the message, but I don't typically like words emblazoned on fashion items. I wonder why LC is getting into the printed text trend, what with their updated destination LPs.


----------



## lili45

Cosmopolitan said:


> Came across some pics for "Longchamp Cruise 2018"
> 
> Source: http://www.fashionblog.it/post/5274...8-la-ricchezza-delle-arti-decorative-africane
> 
> View attachment 3810193
> View attachment 3810194
> View attachment 3810195
> View attachment 3810196
> View attachment 3810197
> View attachment 3810198
> View attachment 3810199
> View attachment 3810200


Beautiful!!


----------



## lili45

Cosmopolitan said:


> seems like there will be some sort of tribal/ethnic theme perhaps? the Penelope above had a similar vibe
> 
> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3769560



Gorgeous new direction for Longchamp, stunning work!


----------



## Tatze

Cosmopolitan said:


> some of the new upcoming colors for Mademoiselle Longchamp, Madeleine, Penelope
> 
> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3763770



Hello ladies, could you tell me which size of the Penelope bag is that red one ? Small or Medium ?
Thanks so much for your help !


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Tatze said:


> Hello ladies, could you tell me which size of the Penelope bag is that red one ? Small or Medium ?
> Thanks so much for your help !



I would guess it's a medium


----------



## Tatze

Thanks very much for the Information !!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

It’s Paris Fashion Week and WWD did its regular feature asking designers what inspired their collections. This was Longchamp’s response:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Fashion Week
Longchamp Spring Summer 2018 Collection Presentation
“The Tribes of Paris,” inspired by the Rive Gauche

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued instagram pics from PFW

 BREAKING: They have removed the front pocket from the Madeleine!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued instagram pics from PFW

Longchamp Eyewear official release


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued instagram pics from PFW


----------



## Cosmopolitan

NEW BAG alert!

Sur-Seine


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued instagram pics from PFW


----------



## EGBDF

Cosmopolitan said:


> continued instagram pics from PFW
> 
> BREAKING: They have removed the front pocket from the Madeleine!
> 
> View attachment 3841130
> View attachment 3841131
> View attachment 3841132
> View attachment 3841135
> View attachment 3841136


Oooohhhhh, is that a Madeleine w/o the pouch on the front? And you can add a strap? Very nice!

eta: haha, just noticed your quote with it! I was so taken in by the photos! lol


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued instagram pics from PFW

Note that the Sur-Seine bag has two sets of holes on top like a Chanel classic flap, so presumably you can wear the chain long or double it up to shorten.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So far my favorites are the Sur-Seine bag in greige. Plus the Madeleine without the front pocket.

And since olive green is featured prominently I'm hoping a bag will work for me in that color too.


----------



## vink

I’m not impressed yet with the new color for mademoiselle, but I agree that the new Madeline with no front pocket is cute and that strap goes with it nicely.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here are the official Longchamp photos released to Vogue.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

second set

source: Longchamp/Vogue.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

last set

source: Longchamp/Vogue.com


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So far my favorites are the Sur-Seine bag in greige. Plus the Madeleine without the front pocket.
> 
> And since olive green is featured prominently I'm hoping a bag will work for me in that color too.
> 
> View attachment 3841201



Thanks for all the photos! So far, I haven't seen anything that excites me as much as the Mademoiselle. but I'm looking forward to seeing these IRL. Agree the Madeleine looks *much* more streamlined without the front pocket.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued instagram pics from PFW


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued instagram pics from PFW


----------



## SmokieDragon

OMG!! Thanks so much for all! Some observations as follows...

Not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me, but this looks like a bigger Madeleine with a front pocket:






Love the Sur-Seine! 

Wondering what's up with this super-thick strap which doubles up as a belt:










Looks like there will be a Paris Rocks bucket bag:





Heritage Crossbody bags now have a straight flap to distinguish them from the Mademoiselle?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me, but this looks like a bigger Madeleine with a front pocket



I noticed that too! Perhaps the bigger Madeleine will still have a front pocket? Or perhaps they did the photoshoot before making the decision to eliminate the pocket?

On another front, go back and look at the Mademoiselle pics and tell me if you think they did a smaller version than the Fall 2017 line, like a mini-Mademoiselle???? It's so hard to tell the scale, maybe I'm imagining it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> So far my favorites are the Sur-Seine bag in greige. Plus the Madeleine without the front pocket.



+1 on the Sur-Seine and the Madeleine looks so much better without the front pocket.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love their take on tribal print! The colors work beautifully together, and for once fashion is doing something interesting and innovative with the idea of tribal! 

I definitely think that mademoiselle is smaller. Looks like there's a small Madeleine as well? maybe they already had that size though?

I'm most interested in the shoes. I need to stop wearing flip Flops in the summer and the lace up espadrille sandals and the fancy birkenstocks might work!


----------



## seton

I think they went into too many directions with this collection. Pick one or two and edit down.

All the white leather coats are gorgeous tho. Impractical but gorg.


----------



## goldfish19

Super love this season! The colors and the patterns- just wow!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I’m pleasantly surprised. Usually I don’t care much for the spring collection but I find this one interesting. Perhaps because I’m an old-school YSL Rive Gauche fan. I’m just so glad they moved far away from last spring’s floral motif. And I’m adding several bags to my wishlist.

Here is what Vogue said:



> PARIS, OCTOBER 2, 2017
> by LUKE LEITCH
> Sophie Delafontaine said she imagined Spring’s woman as a beautiful, business-minded Saint-Germain galeriste. This was a fabulous fantasy vocation to start from. As well as scooping up the moolah from the never-ending flow of tourists, it demands constant comely drifting up and down the Rue de Seine inspecting rivals’ windows—all via reviving interludes in La Palette, one of the most beautiful and convivial bars in Paris. There are several galeristes enjoying precisely such an interlude as I write this.
> 
> For this dedicated habitué of the neighborhood, on and off since 1974, Delafontaine’s outfits did not ring outrageously inauthentic. Her safari jackets—such a historical Rive Gauche staple—were cut with slouchy élan and very appealing whether in denim, suede (especially the olive), or knit. The new sunglasses line was a little flashy, more First than Sixth, but no great vibe killer. The tulle-framed polka-dot dresses were definitely from a different arrondissement—or maybe a Carrie Bradshaw–edited Paris fantasy—but not aggressively de trop. The graphic shapes were a Delafontaine-imagined adaptation of the often dubious “tribal” artwork you can buy, at greatly inflated expense, up and down this wonderful street. It would be hard to argue against purchasing Delafontaine’s interpretation—why dress a wall when you can dress yourself?



Source: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more instagram pics from Monday’s press day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I definitely think that mademoiselle is smaller.



In several pics I’m seeing what looks like a mini bright orange Mademoiselle. 

Compare these two for instance:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Sur-Seine bag has two sets of holes on top like a Chanel classic flap, so presumably you can wear the chain long or double it up to shorten. ]



I like the simplicity of this bag; embossed logo, minimal hardware, not too clunky chain and leather shoulder tab. Something to look forward to for Soring 2018! Thank you for sharing these pics, Cosmo! I hardly go for light colors but both the lighter colors look like fabulous neutrals!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram

First pic seems to show 3 sizes of Madeleines


----------



## vink

I like the medium Madeline without the front pocket a lot. I wonder if they’ll make that in a solid color version.


----------



## catsinthebag

Does the Sur-Seine bag happen to have a back outside pocket? I’m not sure if I like this bag or not — the buckle/clasp on the front reminds me of Coach for some reason. The back pocket on the Mademoiselle was a big selling point for me. If the Sur-Seine had a back pocket, it would make the decision more interesting!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Does the Sur-Seine bag happen to have a back outside pocket? I’m not sure if I like this bag or not — the buckle/clasp on the front reminds me of Coach for some reason. The back pocket on the Mademoiselle was a big selling point for me. If the Sur-Seine had a back pocket, it would make the decision more interesting!



Wow, it's so funny that you mentioned the resemblance to Coach, because I've been thinking the same thing since seeing the Sur-Seine bag yesterday. It reminds me of the old Coach Soho line (I borrowed the pics below from the Coach reference library). I owned a Soho bag a million years ago lol, and I loved it. The Sur-Seine hardware also looks like some iterations of the Gucci horsebit to me. And of course the chains look like a Chanel classic flap.

I still like the Sur-Seine though. I'm not sure if there's a pocket on the back. If Longchamp releases a runway video, then we'll probably get to see the back view.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I noticed that too! Perhaps the bigger Madeleine will still have a front pocket? Or perhaps they did the photoshoot before making the decision to eliminate the pocket?
> 
> On another front, go back and look at the Mademoiselle pics and tell me if you think they did a smaller version than the Fall 2017 line, like a mini-Mademoiselle???? It's so hard to tell the scale, maybe I'm imagining it.



Yes, a Mini Mademoiselle is coming from the pics! And a Mini Madeleine! Thanks so much for the new pics too!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow, it's so funny that you mentioned the resemblance to Coach, because I've been thinking the same thing since seeing the Sur-Seine bag yesterday. It reminds me of the old Coach Soho line (I borrowed the pics below from the Coach reference library). I owned a Soho bag a million years ago lol, and I loved it. The Sur-Seine hardware also looks like some iterations of the Gucci horsebit to me. And of course the chains look like a Chanel classic flap.
> 
> I still like the Sur-Seine though. I'm not sure if there's a pocket on the back. If Longchamp releases a runway video, then we'll probably get to see the back view.
> 
> View attachment 3842340
> View attachment 3842341



You’re right, the hardware does resemble Gucci’s! Not saying I don’t like the bag, just have to see it in person before making up my mind. I will say I am intrigued by the direction Longchamp is taking. They seem to be pushing the “Parisian Chic” look, which gets a big  from me!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> They seem to be pushing the “Parisian Chic” look, which gets a big  from me!



For sure. It's all about #parisianing.  That's why I'm here in Longchamp land.


----------



## vandalay

Cosmopolitan said:


> I noticed that too! Perhaps the bigger Madeleine will still have a front pocket? Or perhaps they did the photoshoot before making the decision to eliminate the pocket?
> 
> On another front, go back and look at the Mademoiselle pics and tell me if you think they did a smaller version than the Fall 2017 line, like a mini-Mademoiselle???? It's so hard to tell the scale, maybe I'm imagining it.



I was at the new Omotesando, Tokyo store today and they had a mini Mademoiselle in black in stock! The SA said this new store will regularly receive select stock before other stores worldwide, which is why it was there. The mini size was really cute - obviously small but pretty spacious because of the depth. Unrelated to SS18 but there were two other Mademoiselles exclusive to the Omotesando store there. One small in black with metallic gold leather where the perforated section would be, and a mini size in bright red with gold. Both had the shorter straps only rather than short plus cross body. The straps had a gorgeous floral embroidered pattern. I wasn't able to take pics unfortunately, but they were beautiful!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vandalay said:


> I was at the new Omotesando, Tokyo store today and they had a mini Mademoiselle in black in stock! The SA said this new store will regularly receive select stock before other stores worldwide, which is why it was there. The mini size was really cute - obviously small but pretty spacious because of the depth. Unrelated to SS18 but there were two other Mademoiselles exclusive to the Omotesando store there. One small in black with metallic gold leather where the perforated section would be, and a mini size in bright red with gold. Both had the shorter straps only rather than short plus cross body. The straps had a gorgeous floral embroidered pattern. I wasn't able to take pics unfortunately, but they were beautiful!



Oh wow how interesting! Thank you for sharing the Longchamp intel.  My small Mademoiselle is so roomy and wide, holds all my regular daily stuff, so I could see how a mini size could come in handy sometimes too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Mademoiselle plus strap on instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> spring Mademoiselle plus strap on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3843730
> View attachment 3843731



Not so sure about the oversize strap, but that coat!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Not so sure about the oversize strap, but that coat!



I love the lookbook pic of that olive green jacket with the grey Mademoiselle. Those are two colors I often wear together.


----------



## vandalay

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh wow how interesting! Thank you for sharing the Longchamp intel.  My small Mademoiselle is so roomy and wide, holds all my regular daily stuff, so I could see how a mini size could come in handy sometimes too.



The small really seems to be such a great size for an everyday bag. It's at the top of my bag wish list!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love the lookbook pic of that olive green jacket with the grey Mademoiselle. Those are two colors I often wear together.
> 
> View attachment 3844036



I wish the Boston store sold RTW. There’s no way I can try any of this stuff on.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director


----------



## paula3boys

Cosmopolitan said:


> from the instagram of the Longchamp PR director
> 
> View attachment 3852159



I don’t see a bag [emoji23]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3854750



The blue one is so going to be on my wishlist! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vandalay said:


> I was at the new Omotesando, Tokyo store today ... *there were two other Mademoiselles exclusive to the Omotesando store there. One small in black with metallic gold leather where the perforated section would be, and a mini size in bright red with gold. *



Here are some pics of the Omotesando-exclusive Mademoiselle bags. From the official launch party of the new Tokyo flagship store.

source: instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here are some pics of the Omotesando-exclusive Mademoiselle bags. From the official launch party of the new Tokyo flagship store.
> 
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3856514
> View attachment 3856515



Thanks so much for posting these! I love the motif on the short strap! The gold front is too much for me though haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

another shot of those Mademoiselles from @glamometer on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

These and the pic above are from a spring 2018 collection press day, I think in Madrid

source: instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm not much of a stripes/lines pattern kind of gal, but I love what they're doing this season with that style! And I like the shade of light pink in the pic above in the neo backpck and Madeleine. Do you think it's pinky or something new?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> And I like the shade of light pink in the pic above in the neo backpck and Madeleine. Do you think it's pinky or something new?



The pic quality is not very good but that backpack could be a Longchamp 2.0 rather than a Neo; hard to tell. Anyway yes I agree that pink sure looks like pinky regardless of what they call it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

preparations for another spring collection press day

source: instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> These and the pic above are from a spring 2018 collection press day, I think in Madrid
> 
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3861265
> 
> View attachment 3861269
> View attachment 3861267
> 
> View attachment 3861266



Love the little dog peeking out of the bag


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the little dog peeking out of the bag


I caught that too! Cute. But talk abt carrying a heavy bag! Should be on wheels - ha! 
Wonder, is it a designer bag?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Madeleine on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Wow those straps are WIDE! I prefer a wide strap but not sure if I can pull off these particular ones. I also prefer that pink fairy-like dress without that large strap style across it!


----------



## seton

i just saw what looks like some ss18 bags on ebay


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow those straps are WIDE! I prefer a wide strap but not sure if I can pull off these particular ones. I also prefer that pink fairy-like dress without that large strap style across it!



I like that dress, too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> i just saw what looks like some ss18 bags on ebay
> 
> View attachment 3862619
> View attachment 3862618



Interesting, thanks for posting!  Too bad the seller doesn’t list the dimensions for us on that baby Madeleine. But it looks tiny. I noticed the same seller also has some orange Heritage bags.


----------



## MamaSleepy

seton said:


> i just saw what looks like some ss18 bags on ebay
> 
> View attachment 3862619
> View attachment 3862618


How is that possible?  Ss18 hasn't hit stores yet, right?
(I like the 1st bag btw)


----------



## seton

MamaSleepy said:


> How is that possible?  Ss18 hasn't hit stores yet, right?
> (I like the 1st bag btw)



i noticed that the seller is in nyc which makes sense. probably has a contact in the company. happens all the time with many brands.


----------



## MamaSleepy

seton said:


> i noticed that the seller is in nyc which makes sense. probably has a contact in the company. happens all the time with many brands.


Really. I didn't know that. Sort of a crystal ball, eh? Ha. Here I immediately thought fake. So why aren't there tags?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> How is that possible?  Ss18 hasn't hit stores yet, right?
> (I like the 1st bag btw)



As @seton said, it happens all the time. There are always advance samples floating around that could have been used for Paris Fashion Week and press day presentations and photo shoots, or that get sent out to Longchamp retailers or the media or influencers/bloggers.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> As @seton said, it happens all the time. There are always advance samples floating around that could have been used for Paris Fashion Week and press day presentations and photo shoots, or that get sent out to Longchamp retailers or the media or influencers/bloggers.


Ok, that's interesting. Wish I lived in NYC!
Must be hard to authenticate if it's so new, it's never been seen b4. I notice the tags, back, bottom aren't shown.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> Must be hard to authenticate if it's so new, it's never been seen b4. I notice the tags, back, bottom aren't shown.



Obviously I'm not recommending making eBay purchases based on limited photos, but the Madeleine has certainly been seen before for those paying attention. The larger Madeleines are currently available in stores, and there are pics in this thread of the new mini size, for one frame of reference. The seller's other Longchamp bags are also current styles.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: instagram


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love this one--can't wait to see in person:


----------



## goldfish19

LP Nylon Black, Gunmetal, Rouge, Navy, Sunshine, Bilberry, Beige, Khaki, Pinky, Lavander, Orange, Fleurs  LP Neo Black, Navy, Silver, Gold, Red   LP Cuir Black, Cherry, Navy, Sunshine, Lavander, Orange, Gold Beige, Girl


----------



## Cosmopolitan

goldfish19 said:


> LP Nylon  Black, Gunmetal, Rouge, Navy, Sunshine, Bilberry, Beige, Khaki, Pinky, Lavander, Orange, Fleurs
> LP Neo  Black, Navy, Silver, Gold, Red
> LP Cuir  Black, Cherry, Navy, Sunshine, Lavander, Orange, Gold Beige, Girl



Thank you so much for sharing this info @goldfish19! Always tremendous interest in the new Pliage colors.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

came across a few spring bag pics

source


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love these two styles!! Spring is going to be tough if these are as gorgeous as they look now!

Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> came across a few spring bag pics
> 
> source
> 
> View attachment 3870620
> View attachment 3870621
> View attachment 3870622
> View attachment 3870623
> View attachment 3870624
> View attachment 3870625



Thanks so much for posting these!  Great that these small Madeleines come with a strap. Wonder what those new striped bags will be called


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I'm kinda bummed...I was interested in the Small Mademoiselle in Cognac but it looks like it's sold out...I was at SCP yesterday and they only had the leopard print...and online nada...ugg. I guess I'll have to wait for the Spring releases. 

Anyone know when the Spring bags will be in store? TIA!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I'm kinda bummed...I was interested in the Small Mademoiselle in Cognac but it looks like it's sold out...I was at SCP yesterday and they only had the leopard print...and online nada...ugg. I guess I'll have to wait for the Spring releases.
> 
> Anyone know when the Spring bags will be in store? TIA!



Oh that's too bad. Over the past two months I've seen the Cognac and Gray Mademoiselles listed as sold out on Longchamp.com from time to time but then they've shown up as available soon after, so keep checking back, in case they restock.

Last year U.S. Longchamp.com posted a few spring bags on Dec. 24, after the fall sale beginning on Dec. 5 had ended, but the site did not put up the full spring collection until Jan. 18. Usually the U.S. department stores list some of the new bags a little earlier than Longchamp.com.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Oh that's too bad. Over the past two months I've seen the Cognac and Gray Mademoiselles listed as sold out on Longchamp.com from time to time but then they've shown up as available soon after, so keep checking back, in case they restock.
> 
> Last year U.S. Longchamp.com posted a few spring bags on Dec. 24, after the fall sale beginning on Dec. 5 had ended, but the site did not put up the full spring collection until Jan. 18. Usually the U.S. department stores list some of the new bags a little earlier than Longchamp.com.



Thank you so much for the reply and info!! 

I'll keep checking the sites...maybe it will come back in stock. If not, I have a long wait ahead! 

Next time I see it I won't hesitate!


----------



## LVlover13

Does anyone know the new colors for the LP?


----------



## jules 8

LVlover13 said:


> Does anyone know the new colors for the LP?


See post #112


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Finally there are some new SS18 press day pics on instagram 

not sure of location


----------



## Cosmopolitan

That new croc embossed Heritage bag above may explain this bag I’ve been wondering about in the lookbook


----------



## LVlover13

jules 8 said:


> See post #112



[emoji1374]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS18 press day in Prague

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The small Madeleine looks not bad worn crossbody

source: instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The small Madeleine looks not bad worn ]



I like that the short strap is detachable! Plus its silver and minimal hardware and that bamboo detail which I had always loved. [emoji106] Rare that I am looking forward to a SS release but this and the Sur-Seine got me really excited.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like that the short strap is detachable!



I'm not sure, but I'm guessing that the short handle is not detachable. She's probably just wearing it with the short handle tucked behind the bag (as many do with the Mademoiselle short handle).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> SS18 press day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874990



Oh, I would had thought it to be fixed but this picture shows it to be detachable (second last pic). I hope the actual bag stays true to this pic. [emoji5]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, I would had thought it to be fixed but this picture shows it to be detachable (second last pic). I hope the actual bag stays true to this pic. [emoji5]



The short handle is attached but behind the bag in that pic. Oh well we will have to play our guessing games for a while longer lol before we find out for sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The short handle is attached but behind the bag in that pic.



[emoji28] you are right! It is indeed behind the bag. I mistook the long shoulder strap to be the short strap and thus thought it to be detachable.[emoji30]  Thank you for taking the time to indicate that arrow for me. I should visit the optician to check my eyesight. 

Dear LC, please make these top handle straps detachable? It provides alternative looks and options for us purse lovers.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued SS18 press day in Prague

source: instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> The small Madeleine looks not bad worn crossbody
> 
> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3875007



I have tried out the AW17 Madeleine in person and I have to say things will be way better with the crossbody strap. Without the crossbody strap, it's so hard to reach into the bag because the flap is short and stiff


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I have tried out the AW17 Madeleine in person



What did you think of that bamboo push-button closure? Was it a pain to latch/unlatch it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> What did you think of that bamboo push-button closure? Was it a pain to latch/unlatch it?



Not as easy to operate as the closure on our Mademoiselle but that was not what bothered me about the bag - the accessibility is the issue for me


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more pics from SS18 press day in Prague

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Funny that no new pics of the Sur-Seine bag have surfaced since Paris Fashion Week. Wondering if LC is holding back release until later?


----------



## vink

I wish there’re more information about colors released for mademoiselle.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> I wish there’re more information about colors released for mademoiselle.



It’s still early to say definitively, but these are the three Mademoiselle colors that have been shown over and over:


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s still early to say definitively, but these are the three Mademoiselle colors that have been shown over and over:
> 
> View attachment 3875507
> View attachment 3875508



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> continued SS18 press day in Prague
> source: instagram
> View attachment 3875068


Could my prayers be heard by Longchamp? Is that a nylon bag with a strap big enough to travel with? 
Now I just have to wait for a Paris Rocks handbag……!
Thanks for sharing Cosmo!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Madeleine on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> spring Madeleine



I'm not sure which caught my eye first, the sweet color of the Madeleine or that shocked look on the model's top. Nonetheless, I like the vibes of this pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wondering if LC is holding back release until later?



Nooooooo. I surely hope not. [emoji30]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: instagram


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3876884


OMG the 60s! First thing to pop into my mind was a of vision of Mike Myers saying, "yea baby!" 
Disclaimer: I may or may not remember the sixties.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrival at Bloomingdales 

Paris Rocks Folk Suede Shoulder Bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

NM has the new gold Neo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm not sure which caught my eye first, the sweet color of the Madeleine or that shocked look on the model's top. Nonetheless, I like the vibes of this pic.


For me it was the pocket on the bag - so we still don´t really know what the sping modell will look like...


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3878415


Very polished - love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> For me it was the pocket on the bag - so we still don´t really know what the sping modell will look like...


I'm looking forward to Spring. [emoji5]


----------



## miss oinky

Me too ^^
Thanks Cosmo for all the updates, thank you!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS18 press day in Tokyo 

source: instagram


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Awesome photos, Cosmo! Loving the shades of pink and purple. The more I see that funny front pocket on the Madeleine the more I like it  I feel like SS18 is very quintessential Longchamp, clean lines and utilitarian but feminine! I'm not sure I need to buy anything from the collection but I do love looking at it


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has pics of the spring Pliage color Sunshine

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-small-le-pliage-shoulder-tote/3352428?


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com has pics of the spring Pliage color Sunshine
> ]



LC last had Sunshine in 2013. The first pic looks the most accurate from what Sunshine should look like from last time.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

3D Massai on NM.com


----------



## LVlover13

How is sunshine different from curry? I have a SSH in curry and interested in sunshine now.


----------



## seton

Not sure but it should be darker and more orange


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> Not sure but it should be darker and more orange



Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS18 pics from Portugal

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com pics of the gold Neo; looks a bit lighter than the NM pics I posted earlier


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here’s that tribal print Pliage bag I first posted back in July

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

On neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS18 presentation in Malaysia

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS18 presentation in Malaysia

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more pics from Malaysia

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS18 instagram pics, I think from Dubai


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SS18 pics from Portugal 

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more new stuff at NM.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

short instagram video of SS18 presentation in Russia


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from Russia

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more from Russia

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

short instagram video of SS18 presentation in Mexico City


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more instagram pics I think from Mexico City


----------



## Cosmopolitan

modeling pics of the Mademoiselle and Madeleine in the smaller sizes

Btw have I mentioned how much I hate the slicked-back model hair for the spring lookbook and pressdays? 

source


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lol, I hate it too. But wow I am LOVING the ready-to-wear! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the new 3D Massai strap


----------



## Cosmopolitan

extra small Mademoiselle on twitter @glowmx


----------



## Baaglover

How long is that strap on the small Madeleine ?? The bag is basically at her knee level 
That can't be right - can it ?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So excited for this collection to be released! It’s almost time! Can’t wait to see the smaller accessories and scarves!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Baaglover said:


> How long is that strap on the small Madeleine ?? The bag is basically at her knee level
> That can't be right - can it ?



I agree the strap length looks odd in this pic and extra long, even for a crossbody strap. Maybe its because its a high-waisted dress, or the camera angle?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So excited for this collection to be released! It’s almost time! Can’t wait to see the smaller accessories and scarves!



I am VERY ready to see the rest of the collection. I've been posting pics of the same dozen or so spring bags for the past couple of months, and many of them are striped and color-blocked and way too busy for my taste, or the colors aren't my style. Not sure I'm sold on the Sur Seine or the mini-Madeleine. Longchamp still hasn't released its "runway" video yet for spring (and believe me I've been looking ALL around for it) so we've seen a much smaller slice of the new collection than we usually would have at this point.


----------



## seton

I heard a rumour that *LP Miaou* is coming back in different colourway. Not sure if you came across any pix of it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I heard a rumour that *LP Miaou* is coming back in different colourway. Not sure if you came across any pix of it.



You know I have seen a Miaou pic or two on instagram recently. There are so many fake LPs on instagram it didn't occur to me that it might be real and actually being produced again. I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> You know I have seen a Miaou pic or two on instagram recently. There are so many fake LPs on instagram it didn't occur to me that it might be real and actually being produced again. I'll keep my eyes peeled.



Yeah, I couldnt take all those sickening fakes on the LC hashtag so I stopped looking at IG a long time ago. Youre a stronger woman than I am, Cosmo!

I might be able to get more info and possibly pic next wk on the Miaou. Seeing some of my contacts then.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seton said:


> I heard a rumour that *LP Miaou* is coming back in different colourway. Not sure if you came across any pix of it.


Gosh I hope not!! That's probably one of my favorite LE LPs!!!! My poor wallet!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I heard a rumour that *LP Miaou* is coming back in different colourway. Not sure if you came across any pix of it.



I just browsed the spring bible and can confirm Miaou is coming back but apparently only in navy blue.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just browsed the spring bible and can confirm Miaou is coming back but apparently only in navy blue.



Great! The colour that I have  Long live Miaou!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just browsed the spring bible and can confirm Miaou is coming back but apparently only in navy blue.


It has light blue eyes and letters this time. The Navy color sold out fast last time.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: instagram
> 
> View attachment 3876884



That looks ridiculous.


----------



## seton

LPC Sunshine. It's brighter than in nylon


----------



## seton

Comparison of Sunshine with Curry. Sunshine is the darker one


----------



## seton

Roseau 1948 in black


----------



## Cosmopolitan

In the Foulonne line, there's a new tote for spring that's replacing this tote, which is being discontinued. The new tote is about the same size. Very clean design, with long handles that fit over a winter coat. The bag is soft and bendable and doesn't stand up on its own. On the back there's a long zipped pocket.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

In the Neo line, Longchamp in the spring will start carrying the medium size with the long handles that previously was a Bloomingdales exclusive.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Those new tribal print Pliage bags have some kind of new button on the back. Not sure if other Pliage bags will have this.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Those new tribal print Pliage bags have some kind of new button on the back. Not sure if other Pliage bags will have this.
> 
> View attachment 3898199


Too bad it only comes in that new colorway. I took a closer look at the LP st Valentin on top and it did not have that button


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few new spring pics

source


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Roseau 1948 in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898150



That Roseau 1948 in black looks great and fuss free unlike my off-white one haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> In the Foulonne line, there's a new tote for spring that's replacing this tote, which is being discontinued. The new tote is about the same size. Very clean design, with long handles that fit over a winter coat. The bag is soft and bendable and doesn't stand up on its own. On the back there's a long zipped pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3898172
> View attachment 3898173



Did you see this in person? If you did, that's fast! This new Tote reminds me of the Shop It Tote but with better functionality thanks to the pocket


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I just browsed the spring bible and can confirm Miaou is coming back but apparently only in navy blue.





SmokieDragon said:


> Great! The colour that I have  Long live Miaou!





seton said:


> It has light blue eyes and letters this time. The Navy color sold out fast last time.



I'm happy to hear Miaou in Navy is coming back. I procrastinated over this one and regretted not getting it back then. Can't wait to see the new edition. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Did you see this in person? If you did, that's fast! This new Tote reminds me of the Shop It Tote but with better functionality thanks to the pocket



Yes I took that Foulonne pic myself. My local boutique had quite a few spring bags already on the floor. Others were stashed in drawers or “in the back.” It seems the production delays of last fall are behind them.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> On the back there's a long zipped pocket.



Very clean lines. I like that the logo is embossed. The pocket at the back is a huge plus point. No more unzipping the bag to get a phone/keys/transport pass out.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes I took that Foulonne pic myself. It seems the production delays of last fall are behind them.



Yay for no more production problems


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Penelope Massai on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a pic of the updated Miaou bag. Looks like what I saw in the spring bible yesterday.

source

I put the text into google translate and it seems to be saying the bag will be released on Christmas Eve.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a pic of the updated Miaou bag. Looks like what I saw in the spring bible yesterday.
> 
> source
> 
> I put the text into google translate and it seems to be saying the bag will be released on Christmas Eve.
> 
> View attachment 3899302



The background navy color is way too light but overall, that is how it looks. It is the regular navy color. It is out on the sales floor in some LCs right NOW which is how I first knew about it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> It is the regular navy color. It is out on the sales floor in some LCs right NOW which is how I first knew about it.



Yes it may have been out in my boutique too, now that you mention it. Among the spring bags I saw out yesterday were a new lighter red Paris Premier (not red lacquer), those little colorblock canvas toile Mademoiselles, the tribal Pliage, some Massai 3Ds and Penelopes, the black Roseau 1948, some Valentine print items, the gold and silver Neos in the new size, those striped Neo travel bags, the Foulonne tote tucked away in the drawer....


----------



## Magnolia9

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes it may have been out in my boutique too, now that you mention it. Among the spring bags I saw out yesterday were a new lighter red Paris Premier (not red lacquer), those little colorblock canvas toile Mademoiselles, the tribal Pliage, some Massai 3Ds and Penelopes, the black Roseau 1948, some Valentine print items, the gold and silver Neos in the new size, those striped Neo travel bags, the Foulonne tote tucked away in the drawer....



Based on past experience, do you know if the Miaou will likely be available online, or are releases like this typically available in boutiques only?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Magnolia9 said:


> Based on past experience, do you know if the Miaou will likely be available online, or are releases like this typically available in boutiques only?



As I recall they were available online and at Nordstrom for instance

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamplargele-pliagemiaou-tote/4105301


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> updated Miaou bag.



NEED! I like this version even more! Thank you for initiating my Spring bag purchase. [emoji253]


----------



## Magnolia9

Cosmopolitan said:


> As I recall they were available online and at Nordstrom for instance
> 
> https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamplargele-pliagemiaou-tote/4105301
> 
> View attachment 3899484


Thank you for the info! This is such a fun tote, fingers crossed I can find one online (no shops in my area to purchase direct)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> the gold and silver Neos in the new size.


Please enlighten me - new size? Ooooh, I saw a Golden Neo in my boutique but I didn't notice the new size


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Please enlighten me - new size? Ooooh, I saw a Golden Neo in my boutique but I didn't notice the new size



I mentioned this on Monday but you may have missed it in the flurry of posts. Longchamp is going to start carrying the medium size Neo with the long handles that previously was a Bloomingdales exclusive. 

Edited to add: It's already available at Nordstrom. Measurements are similar to the small short-handle Neo. I saw it at my LC boutique and the gold color is richer than the Nordies' pic.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-medium-le-pliage-neo-tote/4811432?keyword=longchamp


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I mentioned this on Monday but you may have missed it in the flurry of posts. Longchamp is going to start carrying the medium size Neo with the long handles that previously was a Bloomingdales exclusive.
> 
> Edited to add: It's already available at Nordstrom. Measurements are similar to the small short-handle Neo. I saw it at my LC boutique and the gold color is richer than the Nordies' pic.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-medium-le-pliage-neo-tote/4811432?keyword=longchamp
> 
> View attachment 3900044



Oh yes! I did think of this post of yours about 10 mins after I posted so glad to read that this is what you mean (at first I thought it was a re-sizing of existing Neos). Thanks for clarifying


----------



## BlackLemon

I can't wait for the new colour of le pliage cuir, i still looking for really nice tan/brown colour


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Penelope Massai on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3899093


Oh, this a pretty!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a pic of the updated Miaou bag. Looks like what I saw in the spring bible yesterday.
> 
> source
> 
> I put the text into google translate and it seems to be saying the bag will be released on Christmas Eve.
> 
> View attachment 3899302


This would be cute for a school girl.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Regarding that new Foulonne tote I posted earlier this week, I got some clarification and the top zips close, not an open top, see new pics below....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Also the Foulonne bag colors for spring are black, navy, cognac, mimosa (yellow) and powder (pink). I was hoping for more choices but apparently that's it.


----------



## vink

I kinda hope Mademoiselle comes in powder pink.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> the top zips close, not an open top,



Good news! I think a lot of users will very much prefer a zippered closure than an open tote.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp.com is beginning to update for spring; just a few placeholders without pics


----------



## miss oinky

I believe these are new?
http://ca.longchamp.com/en/vitrine/2017-season#0


----------



## SmokieDragon

miss oinky said:


> I believe these are new?
> http://ca.longchamp.com/en/vitrine/2017-season#0



Thanks so much for posting! 

This is too cute: 





http://ca.longchamp.com/en/handbags/le-pliage-chevaux-ailes/top-handle-s-1621663?sku=21668


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I posted a pic of that print earlier and saw it in my boutique. It features two Longchamp horses joined by hearts and other symbols.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I might need this new Mystery line bag in black


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne line in mimosa on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new Mademoiselle color on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> I posted a pic of that print earlier and saw it in my boutique. It features two Longchamp horses joined by hearts and other symbols.
> 
> View attachment 3903620



Yes, I recall seeing that earlier come to think of it, in navy but probably not in SSH. 

While this pink colour is sweet, it is too light for my comfort haha


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I swung by the boutique @ SCP over the weekend and spied these new for Spring styles:

Mini and Regular Mademoiselle in an orange/red color--the mini is cute but pretty small:


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Mini Mademoiselle in Cognac and the Hobo (largest size):


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Striped bag--don't know the name!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

They had a lot of new stuff including the Toile Mademoiselles in both sizes and colors, 3D Massai bags, Paris Rocks 'N' Folk bags...I didn't have time to look at everything but Spring is definitely upon us!
,


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I swung by the boutique @ SCP over the weekend and spied these new for Spring styles:



Thanks for sharing the pics! 

The striped bags are called Effrontee. They are carrying over that name from fall.


----------



## silliex

I got a call from the Longchamp South Coast Plaza Boutique saying Pinky is back in stock. Also noticed bloomies is also carrying the color online now. I had been eyeing a Le Pliage Large in Pinky right before the summer ended but couldn't pull the trigger and then missed the boat completely. So glad they've stocked Spring 2018 colors so early! Picked mine up last night


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## BlackLemon

there is a lot of pics 
http://desktop.dubaying.com/Longchamp_Spring-Summer_2018_Collection/1050


----------



## Cosmopolitan

BlackLemon said:


> there is a lot of pics
> http://desktop.dubaying.com/Longchamp_Spring-Summer_2018_Collection/1050



Thanks for posting!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3908260



I want this!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I want this!



I don't know, I'd love to add a miel/honey color bag to my collection for spring and I love the look of this mini Madeleine below but I'm just reluctant because of the difficulty of the clasp and getting in and out of the bag. Maybe I'll change my mind when trying out the mini size IRL.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> I don't know, I'd love to add a miel/honey color bag to my collection for spring and I love the look of this mini Madeleine below but I'm just reluctant because of the difficulty of the clasp and getting in and out of the bag. Maybe I'll change my mind when trying out the mini size IRL.
> 
> View attachment 3908366



I know what you mean about the clasp, but it's so darn cute!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the mini Mademoiselle in cotton toile


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring pics from Edisac.com (authorized retailer in France)
https://www.edisac.com/longchamp-en/

new Penelope crossbody, all in regular leather (no suede front panel as on Penelope Soft)






Mademoiselle in natural






Paris Rocks 'n Folk shoulder bag in beige


----------



## Cosmopolitan

more spring pics from Edisac.com

gold Neo





silver Neo







Pliage nylon in Fleurs


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> spring pics from Edisac.com (authorized retailer in France)
> https://www.edisac.com/longchamp-en/
> 
> new Penelope crossbody, all in regular leather (no suede front panel as on Penelope Soft)
> View attachment 3909100
> View attachment 3909101
> View attachment 3909102
> View attachment 3909103



An all-leather Black Penelope Crossbody makes so much sense! Yay!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle in natural



I love this one! I *think* this will be on my Spring bag list!


----------



## paula3boys

I wonder if fleurs is similar to coral?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the instagram of the LC PR director


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here are pics of Pliage nylon in Lavender and Orange from edisac.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mini Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks ‘n Folk on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com is calling this color "New Navy"  and it seems darker than the old Navy Neo. I noticed that the old Navy Neos are included in the Longchamp sale, so it appears they are changing the color.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com is calling this color "New Navy"  and it seems darker than the old Navy Neo. I noticed that the old Navy Neos are included in the Longchamp sale, so it appears they are changing the color.
> 
> View attachment 3912775
> View attachment 3912776
> View attachment 3912778



I’ve seen it in person and yes, it’s much darker. The old navy looked to me like a cross between navy and royal blue. This new navy is a true, dark, navy blue. Not as interesting as the old one, but probably easier to match.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com is calling this color "New Navy"  and it seems darker than the old Navy Neo. I noticed that the old Navy Neos are included in the Longchamp sale, so it appears they are changing the color.
> 
> View attachment 3912775
> View attachment 3912776
> View attachment 3912778



Oh wow! This is surprising


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new version of this Madeleine modeling pic just posted on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cotton toile Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks ‘n Folk on Bloomingdales.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Paris Rocks ‘n Folk on Bloomingdales.com
> 
> View attachment 3913316
> View attachment 3913317
> View attachment 3913318



The strap looks really long even on the mannequin!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

orange mini Mademoiselle on edisac.com


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Mademoiselle on instagram
> 
> View attachment 3913315



I like this color.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a brief instagram video showing the mini Madeleine going for a test drive....


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Merry Christmas! 

Does anyone know what the Spring colors will be for Le Pliage Cuir? TIA!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a brief instagram video showing the mini Madeleine going for a test drive....




I love this bag size so much! The strap is adjustable! Yay!! Can't wait for it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Does anyone know what the Spring colors will be for Le Pliage Cuir? TIA!



Yes see this post in October from @goldfish19 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes see this post in October from @goldfish19
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Orange is on the list!! Yay! 

Thank you for the reply Cosmopolitan!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here's a brief instagram video showing the mini Madeleine going for a test drive....




Wow, that was so expertly done! I'd be scrambling to sit down etc etc haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mini Mademoiselle on instagram 

Again we are seeing how the short handle can be tucked around the bottom of the bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has the new satchel from the Mystery line

(Really wish they'd ditch the rose gold hardware in this line...  )


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram 

Apparently Longchamp is calling it the “extra small” Mademoiselle


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3901169



I absolutely love this Penelope Tote. LOVE.


----------



## seton

I have some news about *AW2018* but didnt want to open a thread yet since I dont know when the pix will come out. They are casting right now in Paris and since PFW is a month away, I would assume that they are just doing a presentation and lookbook. Anyway, I saw some small snapshots.

Lots of fur. Lots. Lots of bow tied blouses. All shown with hexagonal shaped sunnies (from their line) and (patent?) mademoiselles. Hopefully. @Cosmopolitan will be on the lookout for pix.

BTW, since the LC Eyewear is only avail in about 6 stores and 2 of them are in NY, I did try them on. They are MIC and under $200. Most of them are around $150.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I have some news about *AW2018* but didnt want to open a thread yet since I dont know when the pix will come out. They are casting right now in Paris and since PFW is a month away, I would assume that they are just doing a presentation and lookbook. Anyway, I saw some small snapshots.
> 
> Lots of fur. Lots. Lots of bow tied blouses. All shown with hexagonal shaped sunnies (from their line) and (patent?) mademoiselles. Hopefully. @Cosmopolitan will be on the lookout for pix.
> 
> BTW, since the LC Eyewear is only avail in about 6 stores and 2 of them are in NY, I did try them on. They are MIC and under $200. Most of them are around $150.



Thank you for the intel @seton!  Of course I'm already looking forward to fall, my favorite season. The PFW dates are marked on my calendar (Feb. 26-March 6) and I've already snooped around various places for pics and info, but haven't come across anything yet. Seems like patent is making a bit of a comeback lol. Do you recall in the snapshots you saw what colors they were emphasizing?

I've been curious about the eyewear so thanks for sharing. The prices are pretty reasonable, better than I expected. Next time I'm in NYC I hope to check out the eyewear line.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

extra small Mademoiselle 

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrivals at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you for the intel @seton!  Of course I'm already looking forward to fall, my favorite season. The PFW dates are marked on my calendar (Feb. 26-March 6) and I've already snooped around various places for pics and info, but haven't come across anything yet. Seems like patent is making a bit of a comeback lol. Do you recall in the snapshots you saw what colors they were emphasizing?
> 
> I've been curious about the eyewear so thanks for sharing. The prices are pretty reasonable, better than I expected. Next time I'm in NYC I hope to check out the eyewear line.




I should have known you were on top of things, Cosmo. 

In terms of bags, there were a lot of black shoulder/CB bags so it was hard to see the details. The mademoiselle was colorblocked - olive or nautrel body with a black? patent? flap?
There was a burgundy (Opera?) mademoiselle, I think. And a beige (Sandy?) bag or two. Plus a really hairy (mongolian lamb?) black shoulderbag on a chain.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> There was a burgundy (Opera?) mademoiselle, I think.



You just made my day. A burgundy Mademoiselle is #1 on my fall wishlist, probably in the extra small size. Hoping it will have silver hardware.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> You just made my day. A burgundy Mademoiselle is #1 on my fall wishlist, probably in the extra small size. Hoping it will have silver hardware.



I dont think you should get ur hopes too high. It sorta looks like gold HW. LC would do bronze HW over silver with burgundy and it doesnt look like bronze HW to me. It's also colorblocked; looks like two shades of burgundy so it's tonal but def colorblocked.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I dont think you should get ur hopes too high. It sorta looks like gold HW. LC would do bronze HW over silver with burgundy and it doesnt look like bronze HW to me. It's also colorblocked; looks like two shades of burgundy so it's tonal but def colorblocked.



Oh well sounds like it’s not for me then.  I don’t do colorblocked or gold/bronze hardware.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> BTW, since the LC Eyewear is only avail in about 6 stores and 2 of them are in NY, I did try them on. They are MIC and under $200. Most of them are around $150.



The eyewear sounds reasonably priced. Too bad none where I live. Anyway, probably won't fit my small face (ok, that's what I say to make myself feel better haha)


----------



## vink

seton said:


> I dont think you should get ur hopes too high. It sorta looks like gold HW. LC would do bronze HW over silver with burgundy and it doesnt look like bronze HW to me. It's also colorblocked; looks like two shades of burgundy so it's tonal but def colorblocked.



Wah..... I hope for a solid burgundy with silver hardware, too.  Guess it’s not for me. Maybe I should just settle for some spring pieces that catch my eyes.


----------



## miss oinky

I think this is new - https://ca.longchamp.com/en/women/bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp.com has updated for spring!!!!!!!!


----------



## seton

I like some of the changes to the website. Some others not so much.

Right now the prices are really wonky. LPC showing up as two different prices for the same thing.

LPC Iphone case = $80 is a good price. LPC Iphone case = $50 is a GREAT price. LOL.

Meanwhile, Paris Premier is showing up as $2900!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Right now the prices are really wonky.



Yes I was just coming to post about the prices. The U.S. website update is not complete, very glitchy right now, but it seems that prices are up. 

Foulonne hobo now $745, was $550

Penelope medium tote now $1315, was $855


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes I was just coming to post about the prices. The U.S. website update is not complete, very glitchy right now, but it seems that prices are up. Look at the Penelope and Foulonne prices, for instance.



Yeah, I noticed the fou prices right away. LC raised the fou prices 20% about 3 yrs ago but the price hike seems to be closer to 30% on some.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Yeah, I noticed the fou prices right away. LC raised the fou prices 20% about 3 yrs ago but the price hike seems to be closer to 30% on some.



This little Foulonne went up almost 40%, from $395 to $550.

Geesh. Smh.


----------



## seton

I would check Nordy for the true prices on LC items. They are usually on top on things with the price changes on LC. Bloomy will keep the old season prices on their website.

One of the few favorable prices on the website so of course, it wont add to the cart. 
https://us.longchamp.com/products/roseau-paniers-dart-clutch/l2524665b82


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some of the prices have really gone up e.g. Mademoiselle Hobo size M from $1350 to $1955! Hope it's still a glitch


----------



## FizzyWater

Has anyone seen the Lavander IRL?  It reads like a baby blue on my monitor here:  https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-cuir-top-handle-s/l1512737b40


----------



## seton

FizzyWater said:


> Has anyone seen the Lavander IRL?  It reads like a baby blue on my monitor here:  https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-cuir-top-handle-s/l1512737b40



the lavande is misnamed, it;s not even lilac. 
it;s a periwinkle blue. definitely more blue than purple.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Many of the prices are back to normal now


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> the lavande is misnamed, it;s not even lilac.
> it;s a periwinkle blue. definitely more blue than purple.



That makes more sense as I thought it was closer to cornflower than any shade of purple!


----------



## paula3boys

Anyone else having issues looking at the Longchamp site? I click on a bunch of their stuff and it says zero results (not using search function either).


----------



## EGBDF

paula3boys said:


> Anyone else having issues looking at the Longchamp site? I click on a bunch of their stuff and it says zero results (not using search function either).


Yes, it's acting weird for me....I'll see some items on the page and then they'll all disappear.


----------



## FizzyWater

seton said:


> the lavande is misnamed, it;s not even lilac.
> it;s a periwinkle blue. definitely more blue than purple.



Oh, boo.  I was hoping for something lilac-ish.  

Many thanks, *seton*!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Spring 2018 runway video is up on the front page of the website: https://us.longchamp.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

At the 2:30 mark on the video, the model miraculously switches from the larger two-snap Foulonne below to the smaller one-snap Foulonne, and back again, before completing her turn on the runway.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Elle Germany


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from the instagrams of @nettiweber and @glamometer (which she co-founded)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Pliage colors on instagram


----------



## toujours*chic

Spring looks enchanting- I love the ethnic flourishes and colors!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3933213



The spring Penelope line is just stunning. I love it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring presentation in the Philippines
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring presentation in the Philippines
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring presentation in the Philippines
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com has the extra small Mademoiselle. Measures 5.5"H x 8.5"W x 3.5"D.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

appears some new options coming for the Cuir pins/patches

source: instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram



The Sur-Seine seems to hang really low on her. I went to the boutique to check out this bag but it had not arrived on our shores yet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Sur-Seine seems to hang really low on her. I went to the boutique to check out this bag but it had not arrived on our shores yet.



The chain can be doubled if you want to wear the Sur Seine as a shorter shoulder bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The chain can be doubled if you want to wear the Sur Seine as a shorter shoulder bag.


That will be one way I will like to wear it. [emoji4] If it hangs right as a crossbody bag, it will be even better.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## dotty8

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3939010
> View attachment 3939011
> View attachment 3939012
> View attachment 3939013
> View attachment 3939014
> View attachment 3939015
> View attachment 3939016
> View attachment 3939017



Aww, those pastel colours are so cute


----------



## Cosmopolitan

these and the other pics I posted Thursday and Friday were from a spring presentation in Taiwan 

source: instagram


----------



## vink

The pink strap is beyond cute!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

instagram video showing the Mademoiselle in the color natural

(the video is on the 4th tab)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more instagram pics from Taiwan


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Spring 2018 runway video is up on the front page of the website: https://us.longchamp.com



Longchamp has now put the runway video on YouTube so here’s an embedded version:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

And here’s a Longchamp video about Le Pliage Pins:










pic source here


----------



## Cosmopolitan

khaki Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> And here’s a Longchamp video about Le Pliage Pins:
> View attachment 3941986
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942004
> View attachment 3942005
> View attachment 3942006
> View attachment 3942007
> 
> 
> pic source here




Those is a cute concept, but why do the pins all have to be so cutesy/kitschy? I get that they’re trying to be fun, but there is nothing sophisticated or elegant about this. It’s a no-go for me, unfortunately.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> And here’s a Longchamp video about Le Pliage Pins:
> View attachment 3941986
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942004
> View attachment 3942005
> View attachment 3942006
> View attachment 3942007
> 
> 
> pic source here




Interesting that it's perforated this time. Probably more expensive because of that too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Longchamp has now put the runway video on YouTube so here’s an embedded version:




Somehow after watching, I like that wide shoulder strap / belt haha


----------



## EGBDF

catsinthebag said:


> Those is a cute concept, but why do the pins all have to be so cutesy/kitschy? I get that they’re trying to be fun, but there is nothing sophisticated or elegant about this. It’s a no-go for me, unfortunately.


They're not for me, either. This coming season and last season LC hasn't had any bags that really call my name. And perforated bags aren't my thing...I had one years ago, a very nice Coach satchel, but I returned it because I didn't think I could condition or clean it well with all of those little holes. And the tan ones look like bandaids to me. I do like how they add 'texture' to the bags though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Looks like Freja Beha Erichsen is back for Longchamp's spring campaign

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp Facebook


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> khaki Mademoiselles on instagram



Be still... My [emoji172] loving heart.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> Be still... My [emoji172] loving heart.



If only they had silver hardware!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> If only they had silver hardware!


Exactly! [emoji52]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp RTW on cover of In Style Mexico


----------



## Cosmopolitan

store display in Finland

source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

boutique windows from assorted locations on instagram 





Lol


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bags and straps

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the larger Effrontee bag. Measures 11.5"W x 7"H x 4.25"D; 13.25" strap drop.

I love everything about this bag--shape, size, generous strap drop, hardware--EXCEPT the stripes. Why couldn't they make these in some nice SOLID colors????


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I love everything about this bag--shape, size, generous strap drop, hardware--EXCEPT the stripes. Why couldn't they make these in some nice SOLID colors?



My sentiments exactly. I like stripes but will prefer solid colors for versatility.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Croco on Longchamp facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com just got the Miaou bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp instagram 

If I was hanging out in an artist studio I wouldn’t put my bag by the paint can.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Cosmopolitan said:


> from Longchamp instagram
> 
> If I was hanging out in an artist studio I wouldn’t put my bag by the paint can.
> 
> View attachment 3946799


Some folks like to live dangerously!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco on Longchamp facebook



[emoji33] this teal, I love!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

assorted Mademoiselles on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has a bunch of new Longchamp arrivals


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the Madeleine crossbody


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> Roseau Croco on Longchamp facebook



Has anyone seen this bag (color) in person? Wondering how true to life the color is...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag (color) in person? Wondering how true to life the color is...
> 
> View attachment 3949180



Sorry I haven’t seen it but here’s how the color looks on Longchamp.com.

It’s called jade but looks turquoise to me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Fyi, according to edisac.com, the new Foulonne Tote measures 36cm x 13cm x 27cm, or approximately 14" x 5" x 10.5"


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Freja Beha Erichsen for the spring campaign

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

press day in Thailand
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

press day in Thailand
source: instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@Cosmopolitan That orange Mademoiselle is so striking and my heart flutters for that Khaki Mademoiselle. [emoji172]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

press day in Indonesia 
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

press day in Indonesia 
source: instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It tote pics from selfridges.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mystery tote pics from selfridges.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Framboise Fashion blog

source


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Shop It tote pics from selfridges.com]



Wow! I didn't know there were leather shop it totes. They look absolutely beautiful, love the  [emoji237].


----------



## seton

I've been to 2 boutiques and 2 bloomies in the past 2 wks and noone has the pink ShopIt line. Sad face.

Right now, I am by the window waiting for my Sandspt mail like


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> I've been to 2 boutiques and 2 bloomies in the past 2 wks and noone has the pink ShopIt line. Sad face.
> 
> Right now, I am by the window waiting for my Sandspt mail like



It seems like the spring bags are slow to arrive. Maybe production of Longchamp's first-ever cruise line is the reason for the delay.

Enjoy opening your Longchamp package!!!  I am waiting on the mailman too; another vintage Longchamp find on eBay that I'm hoping is actually as described.


----------



## seton

Can't wait to see pictures! Xx
I'll post mine of course.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> I've been to 2 boutiques and 2 bloomies in the past 2 wks and noone has the pink ShopIt line. Sad face.
> 
> Right now, I am by the window waiting for my Sandspt mail like



Can't wait to see your pics! I'm in love with the Black Shop It Tote


----------



## seton

Yay


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Yay



Yay for sure! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Yay



The wait is over. Yay!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> another vintage Longchamp find on eBay that I'm hoping is actually as described.



Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm in love with the Black Shop It Tote



The Sienna Shop It Tote caught my eye. The black is equally beautiful.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yay
> 
> View attachment 3955884



YAY! Looking great


----------



## pursemonsoon

Double post


----------



## pursemonsoon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Regarding that new Foulonne tote I posted earlier this week, I got some clarification and the top zips close, not an open top, see new pics below....
> 
> View attachment 3901564
> View attachment 3901565
> View attachment 3901566
> View attachment 3901567


Thanks for posting this one!  Do you remember the price?


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> Yay



Congrats! Miao is one of the best ‘grown up whimsical’ design out there!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pursemonsoon said:


> Thanks for posting this one!  Do you remember the price?



Yes it’s $615 usd, 430 euro.


----------



## pursemonsoon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes it’s $615 usd, 430 euro.



Thanks so much!  I picked this up in Heathrow at the Harrods in T5 and am thrilled to find out it is current  season and that I got a great price - about $450 / 315 pounds.  Was searching the web trying to locate a picture and price and finally found your picture of it.  It’s so weird that I don’t see it listed on the UK Longchamp website but was able to find it on US Longchamp site


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pursemonsoon said:


> Thanks so much!  I picked this up in Heathrow at the Harrods in T5 and am thrilled to find out it is current  season and that I got a great price - about $450 / 315 pounds.  Was searching the web trying to locate a picture and price and finally found your picture of it.  It’s so weird that I don’t see it listed on the UK Longchamp website but was able to find it on US Longchamp site



It’s a brand new style for Spring 2018. U.S. Longchamp.com has already updated with the new spring merchandise but the European Longchamp websites are several weeks behind (because they hold the season-end sales later there than in the U.S.). As of Sunday they still featured Fall 2017 stuff.


----------



## pursemonsoon

Cosmopolitan said:


> It’s a brand new style for Spring 2018. U.S. Longchamp.com has already updated with the new spring merchandise but the European Longchamp websites are several weeks behind (because they hold the season-end sales later there than in the U.S.). As of Sunday they still featured Fall 2017 stuff.



Ah ok - thank you!  We are lucky to have you here - you are so knowledgeable!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

These are the measurements of the Amazone (aka Sur Seine) bags, according to Australian website huntleather.com.au

Smaller - $695 usd 
25cm x 18cm x 07cm
(9.8" x 7" x 2.75")

Larger - $775 usd 
30cm x 19cm x 07.5cm
(11.8" x 7.5" x 3")


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> These are the measurements of the Amazone



You are incredible! You managed to get the measurements. Thank you! The smaller size looks already to be a good size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I got to try on the smaller Shop-It tote (we only received one size). On the shoulder, it felt comfortable. The leather is light and soft but had some structure. The twist lock closure itself is quite small. The bag is deep and perhaps pouches/a lanyard securing your wallet/zipped purse organiser can help to ensure peace of mind for valuables. I like horses so the horse at the side appeals to me. The Sienna color is a very rich warm brown. I will love to see the upcoming F/W colors for this bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I also tried on two shoulder straps and found the length to be shorter than that of the Cuir strap with stars. I like this length better as my bags can hang higher, which is what I prefer. My local boutique only received one of each strap and in only one color each. Spring stock is really trickling in ever so slowly this round.

The colorblock shoulder strap is made up of black, navy, red and white. Stunning irl and complements both my black neo, mocha and navy cuir. My only concern is that the white leather part will turn yellow with time.

The Chevaux Ailes strap is beautifully made with its subtle embroidery. I had initial apprehensions about the plastic hearts but they are actually quite small, hardly noticeable and quirky fun in a way. I am waiting for the navy to arrive before I decide on which strap to purchase.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com is now carrying Longchamp eyewear


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com just got the Shop It tote and Madeleine crossbody


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> the Shop It tote



The Shop It tote or rather the galloping rider is calling out to me.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrivals at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Amazona

Cosmopolitan said:


> Fyi, according to edisac.com, the new Foulonne Tote measures 36cm x 13cm x 27cm, or approximately 14" x 5" x 10.5"
> 
> View attachment 3949533


YAY! Looks like it has enough of a strap drop, too. Finally!


----------



## Phiomega

Cosmopolitan said:


> new arrivals at Bloomingdales.com



The light pink Foulonne tote is just so nice!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Fyi for anybody awaiting the spring collection, I gather that Feb. 20 is being targeted as some sort of worldwide launch date. It will be accompanied by a short film directed by Ujin Lin and released on social media.... 

Also, I noticed that today French longchamp.com finally transitioned from the old version of the website with the fall collection to the new version of the website with the spring collection. This comes nearly six weeks after U.S. longchamp.com made the transition after the U.S. sale ended. So it's been a long time in limbo for those in the states.

Here's another Freja pic I found from the spring campaign, featuring the Amazone bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine modeling pics from Nordstrom.com. They list measurements as 10 1/2"W x 7 3/4“H x 4“D with a 22”-25” crossbody strap drop.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new short video available on French Longchamp.com front page: https://fr.longchamp.com/mademoiselle-longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love these!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here’s new YouTube videos and some pics Longchamp put out today







from instagram



from LC marketing email


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram





these were from a boutique opening in Indonesia


----------



## Cosmopolitan

few more instagram pics


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from Longchamp Facebook: "T-3 days until our new campaign!"

funny that they're launching the spring 2018 campaign as Paris Fashion Week for fall 2018 is beginning


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram



Freja. GORGEOUS.
Safari Jacket. KHAKI [emoji172]. 
Mademoiselle. SWOON.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

blogger MillyQ with Mademoiselle in London


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3978606
> View attachment 3978607
> View attachment 3978608





frenziedhandbag said:


> Freja. GORGEOUS.
> Safari Jacket. KHAKI [emoji172].
> Mademoiselle. SWOON.



I'm excited for the photos!! It looks like it's a beautiful jacket!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It looks like it's a beautiful jacket!



Can't agree more!


----------



## vink

At first, I think I like the Mademoiselle, but since the Madeline is now made without the front pocket and has detachable longer strap, I think it’s growing on me and I may get it, too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

assorted instagram pics


----------



## Cosmopolitan

came across some pics of spring bags

source

Mademoiselle 






Madeleine 






Shop It


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source

3D





Penelope




Roseau Croco




Roseau


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source 

Cuir


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from YouTube


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from YouTube (same video as on fr.longchamp.com last week)


----------



## Phiomega

I have been on the lookout for a spring color bag - something pastel and fresh... and I saw the Aqua 3D bags in the boutique last week! The color is so fresh and unlike anything I own! Pondered for almost a week, really love the small bucket but I think I will get more use from the large bucket bag, so here it is, my latest love from LC Spring 2018...


Don’t think I have seen in in this thread!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Phiomega said:


> I have been on the lookout for a spring color bag - something pastel and fresh... and I saw the Aqua 3D bags in the boutique last week! The color is so fresh and unlike anything I own! Pondered for almost a week, really love the small bucket but I think I will get more use from the large bucket bag, so here it is, my latest love from LC Spring 2018...
> View attachment 3981308
> 
> Don’t think I have seen in in this thread!



Congrats on your pretty aqua bag! The 3D line has some nice new colors for spring.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bag now available on U.S. Longchamp.com in some colors


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram
> 
> View attachment 3981715
> View attachment 3981716
> View attachment 3981717
> View attachment 3981719



Thanks for all the photos and videos, Cosmo!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some mod pics of new styles

source: https://www.debijenkorf.nl/

extra small Mademoiselle




Madeleine crossbody




Penélope crossbody in regular leather





Paris Rocks bucket


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> extra small Mademoiselle



I like how neat the Mademoiselle looks with the shorter handle tucked underneath the bag.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Finally some more new arrivals at US dept stores

Bloomingdales.com has the Amazone bag available for pre-order


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has this Madeleine crossbody. Interesting to see that the back of the bag is all regular leather, not suede.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com has this Madeleine crossbody. Interesting to see that the back of the bag is all regular leather, not suede.
> 
> View attachment 3984083
> View attachment 3984084
> View attachment 3984085
> View attachment 3984086
> View attachment 3984087
> View attachment 3984088



Is there an outside pocket on the back of the Madeleine? Or is it just the way the leather is stitched that makes it look like one?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Is there an outside pocket on the back of the Madeleine? Or is it just the way the leather is stitched that makes it look like one?



I did not think so but the Nordies description refers to an "exterior slip pocket." That could be a mistake.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I did not think so but the Nordies description refers to an "exterior slip pocket." That could be a mistake.



I’ll have to check it out next time I’m at the boutique ... just not sure when I’ll be able to be there.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> I’ll have to check it out next time I’m at the boutique ... just not sure when I’ll be able to be there.



You know just thought I'd mention, the Foulonne saddle bag is a similar size crossbody and it has a generous back pocket, if that's what you're looking for. Obviously its a lower-key, more-casual style than the Madeleine crossbody. But I've tried it on many times (and actually bought one and returned because I didn't like the color) and its a really useful bag. I'll probably get one at some point. Hoping for nice Foulonne colors for fall.


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> You know just thought I'd mention, the Foulonne saddle bag is a similar size crossbody and it has a generous back pocket, if that's what you're looking for. Obviously its a lower-key, more-casual style than the Madeleine crossbody. But I've tried it on many times (and actually bought one and returned because I didn't like the color) and its a really useful bag. I'll probably get one at some point. Hoping for nice Foulonne colors for fall.
> 
> View attachment 3984356
> View attachment 3984357
> View attachment 3984358
> View attachment 3984359
> View attachment 3984360



Thanks. I just don’t love this style, unfortunately. I’m on a purchase pause anyway, but if the Madeleine crossbody has a back pocket, that may push me over the edge.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks. I just don’t love this style, unfortunately. I’m on a purchase pause anyway, but if the Madeleine crossbody has a back pocket, that may push me over the edge.



Totally understand, we don't all have to like the same bags lol. 

Of course you could always get another Mademoiselle down the road, because as we both know they have an awesome back pocket!!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Totally understand, we don't all have to like the same bags lol.
> 
> Of course you could always get another Mademoiselle down the road, because as we both know they have an awesome back pocket!!!!



Oh, believe me, I’ve thought of that too! Too many options!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Finally some more new arrivals at US dept stores
> 
> Bloomingdales.com has the Amazone bag available for pre-order
> 
> View attachment 3984077
> View attachment 3984078
> View attachment 3984079
> View attachment 3984080
> View attachment 3984081
> 
> View attachment 3984082


Nice bag, nice size but wish it had a leather strap or at least offeted as an option. Glad it doesn't have any perforations!


----------



## pbnjam

I like the look of this Madeline crossbody! Kind of reminds me of my Mansur Gavriel Lady bags but this closure is much better!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Of course you could always get another Mademoiselle down the road, because as we both know they have an awesome back pocket!!!!



Ok, I'm weird - I don't use the back pocket of my Mademoiselle


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I'm weird - I don't use the back pocket of my Mademoiselle



Omg the back pocket on my Mademoiselles is one of my fav features. I leave it unzipped with my phone inside all the time. But I could see how perhaps its easier to access the back pocket on mine worn crossbody than on your larger hobo over the shoulder....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the Madeleine Shoulder Strap and it looks pretty cute on the Neo Geo


----------



## pbnjam

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales.com has the Madeleine Shoulder Strap and it looks pretty cute on the Neo Geo
> 
> View attachment 3985504
> View attachment 3985505



I just bought this combo! Love the colors and wide strap is cute.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pbnjam said:


> I just bought this combo! Love the colors and wide strap is cute.



Yay it is a great combo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> But I could see how perhaps its easier to access the back pocket on mine worn crossbody than on your larger hobo over the shoulder....



Yes, that could be the reason why I don't use it! I keep thinking that I will miss the pocket and my phone will fall to its death haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I just bought this combo! Love the colors and wide strap is cute.



Yay to another winning combo! [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram

love this color; really wish it had silver hardware




those straps next to the Mademoiselle bag must be belts


----------



## Cosmopolitan

at PFW
from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram, orange tabby meets orange Heritage bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has the reversible canvas/lurex Roseau Double-Jeu


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC instagram


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> from instagram



Ugh the insta picture may have just sold me on the Shop-It tote...not good.  That Sienna color is amazing!  Now I can't un-see it


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Is there an outside pocket on the back of the Madeleine? Or is it just the way the leather is stitched that makes it look like one?



Just tried out the Madeleine Crossbody in Honey - no exterior back pocket


----------



## Cosmopolitan

khaki Mademoiselle on instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Just tried out the Madeleine Crossbody in Honey - no exterior back pocket



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Good to know, thanks!



No problem. Part of my weekly walkabout  It seems that my local boutique will be having new straps later today! Can't wait to go again hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

store display on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com is now carrying Longchamp eyewear



Bloomingdales.com has Longchamp sunnies too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

In this stupid new LC video you can see a model trash an $1100 dress for no apparent reason.... Seems like they have taken this Rive Gauche artist studio theme a bit too far...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from LC instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> In this stupid new LC video you can see a model trash an $1100 dress for no apparent reason.... Seems like they have taken this Rive Gauche artist studio theme a bit too far...




Oh that was horrible to watch - 2 dresses got trashed on camera and don't know how many more in the making of the video...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne and 2.0 lines

source


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone pics on instagram 

Incidentally I just noticed the Amazone bags have been removed from US Longchamp.com but are still shown on the French version of the website. So who knows if that’s a technical glitch or if they are delaying release until later in spring (seems like the opening of new NYC flagship would be a good time) or fall????


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone pics on instagram
> 
> Incidentally I just noticed the Amazone bags have been removed from US Longchamp.com but are still shown on the French version of the website. So who knows if that’s a technical glitch or if they are delaying release until later in spring (seems like the opening of new NYC flagship would be a good time) or fall????
> 
> View attachment 3999748
> View attachment 3999749
> View attachment 3999750


I'm not "liking" the action of the removal of bags from the site but rather the bag itself. A lot of attention to detail! Wish there were alternatives to the singular "like."


----------



## Cosmopolitan

from twitter, boutique event in Philippines


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bag on instagram


----------



## hb925

Has anyone seen this bag or have any intel? Saw it recently on IG and I’m really loving it!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

cj0617 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag or have any intel? Saw it recently on IG and I’m really loving it!
> 
> View attachment 4004102



That new version of the Penelope bag is available on Longchamp.com.   In most pics I’ve seen the color appears lighter than in the IG pic above. 

https://us.longchamp.com/products/penelope-tresse/tote-bag-m/l1295896117


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone pics on instagram]



That gorgeous silver hardware! Why oh why is the launch postponed till May? [emoji29]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Just tried out the Madeleine Crossbody in Honey



How do you like the Madeleine? Do you still find the clasp cumbersome to open?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> How do you like the Madeleine? Do you still find the clasp cumbersome to open?



I like the crossbody  However, the strap is wwwaaayyy too long for me but that can be overcome with other straps. I don't find the clasp difficult on the crossbody  but it is really hard to do on the top-handle version


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I don't find the clasp difficult on the crossbody  but it is really hard to do on the top-handle version



Thank you for sharing your thoughts! For some reason, the crossbody is growing on me. The Honey or Black looks very appealing. Definitely going to check it out after hearing your opinion. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne and Paris Rocks on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bag on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone bag on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4013421



Ok, that's quite novel - using it as a backpack


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, that's quite novel - using it as a backpack


Can't agree more.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine on LC Facebook


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleine on LC instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Shop It on instagram



The Sienna Shop It tote was the first bag in S/S collection that caught my eye. Torn between black and sienna. I love the warmth and richness of sienna... just wondering if it will work with my skintone+wardrobe. [emoji189] [emoji189] [emoji189]


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Sienna Shop It tote was the first bag in S/S collection that caught my eye. Torn between black and sienna. I love the warmth and richness of sienna... just wondering if it will work with my skintone+wardrobe. [emoji189] [emoji189] [emoji189]



Agree - love that Sienna. It’s really sharp.


----------



## obscurity7

Cosmopolitan said:


> Shop It on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4016238
> View attachment 4016239
> View attachment 4016240
> View attachment 4016241


I saw that Shop It tote with the tiny square closure at Nordstrom's the other day, and it was a real pain to close it.  You had to push the two sides together hard in order for the square bit to come through and turn.  It's a shame, because the bag is really lovely.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

obscurity7 said:


> I saw that Shop It tote with the tiny square closure at Nordstrom's the other day, and it was a real pain to close it.  You had to push the two sides together hard in order for the square bit to come through and turn.  It's a shame, because the bag is really lovely.



Hmm I tried the Shop It tote at Bloomies the other day and I didn’t find the closure to be a problem. To me it was no more time consuming than fastening a Roseau toggle closure for instance. Just shows again how we all have different tolerance levels....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks and 3D on instagram


----------



## obscurity7

Cosmopolitan said:


> Hmm I tried the Shop It tote at Bloomies the other day and I didn’t find the closure to be a problem. To me it was no more time consuming than fastening a Roseau toggle closure for instance. Just shows again how we all have different tolerance levels....


Maybe they displayed a dud!  

Or what you said, and we're all different.  I am kind of impatient, and tend towards bags with open tops...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

obscurity7 said:


> Maybe they displayed a dud!
> 
> Or what you said, and we're all different.  I am kind of impatient, and tend towards bags with open tops...



Haha maybe!  I like open totes too. That’s one advantage IMO of both the Roseau and Shop It style: They look ok open and unfastened. Or even when they are fastened, there’s still enough of an opening on the sides to squeeze your hand in and quickly pull out phone, keys etc.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> The Sienna Shop It tote was the first bag in S/S collection that caught my eye. Torn between black and sienna. I love the warmth and richness of sienna... just wondering if it will work with my skintone+wardrobe. [emoji189] [emoji189] [emoji189]



The Black Shop It Tote was the first bag to catch my eye in SS18  We are similar  Next week hehe


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has the larger Amazone in light pink in stock (13"W x 3.5"D x "8"H; 11"-20" strap drop). 

They also still have the smaller Amazone in black available for pre-order (10.3"W x 3"D x 7.5"H; 12-21" strap drop).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> larger Amazone in light pink in stock



The SA shared they had a chance to see the Amazone during a product briefing and it was super light, chains were light and does not dig into the shoulder. She got her essentials within and tried it on. We both had the F/W burgundy in mind.

I like the lining within. Pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We are similar  Next week hehe



High five! I decided on the color already. Sienna it is. Next week [emoji16]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

obscurity7 said:


> It's a shame, because the bag is really lovely.



I know what you mean. I had a little bit of trouble trying to close it as well but I have larger than usual hands. The SA closed it with zero issues. I am fine with open bags and plan to just use a zippered pouch for security since public transport is crowded in my country. Give it another go when you can? It really is a lovely bag, good strap length, spacious and the galloping logo is so iconic of LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I like open totes too. That’s one advantage IMO of both the Roseau and Shop It style.



What does this mean? [emoji6]  Will we see a reveal? [emoji16]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> What does this mean? [emoji6]  Will we see a reveal? [emoji16]



No no, not for me haha. No offense intended to anyone, but big animals on bags—horses, cats, dogs whatever—just aren’t personally my thing. However I do appreciate the other aspects of the Shop It line and I like how the horse is more subtle this season rather than in the fall, when the bag body was suede and the horse was metallic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I like how the horse is more subtle this season rather than in the fall, when the bag body was suede and the horse was metallic.



No offense at all. Everyone has their own preference. [emoji5] I agree with how subtle it is this season since it is in the same color tone and leather is less maintenance for me than suede in my rainy climate.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales.com has the larger Amazone in light pink in stock (13"W x 3.5"D x "8"H; 11"-20" strap drop).
> 
> They also still have the smaller Amazone in black available for pre-order (10.3"W x 3"D x 7.5"H; 12-21" strap drop).
> 
> View attachment 4017878
> View attachment 4017879
> View attachment 4017880
> View attachment 4017881



Now these pics are really interesting - I think the strap is detachable and the Amazone can be used as a clutch...?


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> High five! I decided on the color already. Sienna it is. Next week [emoji16]



Yay!! Glad that you have decided  Awesome! Can't wait for your reveal


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Now these pics are really interesting - I think the strap is detachable and the Amazone can be used as a clutch...?



Yes possibly. I've noticed those hooks too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes possibly. I've noticed those hooks too.





SmokieDragon said:


> I think the strap is detachable



Ladies, your eye for detail... truly LC experts. [emoji106]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Shop It on instagram


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Shop It on instagram



So lovely photos of the Shop It! Sienna was wildly popular in my country. We are down to the last piece and I was lucky to be able to try it on as the customer whom reserved it did not turn up to purchase it. I adore the rich saturated tone but tried as I might, it just didn't work with my skintone.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Shop It Tote


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Shop It Tote
> View attachment 4024742



Yay congrats to you!  Is this the smaller one or the bigger one?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Yay congrats to you!  Is this the smaller one or the bigger one?



Thanks so much! This is the smaller one


----------



## catsinthebag

I was wondering what you ladies think of these limited editions this season ... I don’t usually go for patterned bags, but they caught my eye and I am intrigued. Thoughts?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Shop It Tote



Gorgeous Shop It tote and that dragon bag charm goes so well with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I don’t usually go for patterned bags, but they caught my eye and I am intrigued. Thoughts?



I don't usually go for patterned bags too, not because I don't like them though. I like vibrant or abstract prints but I do wear prints as well so I find the patterned bags busy on me. If your wardrobe consists of mainly solid colors, I feel these patterned bags add interest to your outfit. I like all 3 of the bags you attached, especially the Roseau tote. The colors go so well together. The LP LE caught my eye too but the pale background color worries me but that's just me.

*TBH, I am still pondering over the mini SH LE that has hearts and horses all over, like wings. I am trying to convince myself that in such a small bag, prints are okay?


----------



## jules 8

frenziedhandbag said:


> *TBH, I am still pondering over the mini SH LE that has hearts and horses all over, like wings. I am trying to convince myself that in such a small bag, prints are okay?


I called Longchamp a few weeks ago to inquire about this bag. They said it's not available in the Us


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jules 8 said:


> I called Longchamp a few weeks ago to inquire about this bag. They said it's not available in the Us


That's a pity. I saw it irl once and it's really nice. I like that the handles and flap are in the same color as the fabric.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I don't usually go for patterned bags too, not because I don't like them though. I like vibrant or abstract prints but I do wear prints as well so I find the patterned bags busy on me. If your wardrobe consists of mainly solid colors, I feel these patterned bags add interest to your outfit. I like all 3 of the bags you attached, especially the Roseau tote. The colors go so well together. The LP LE caught my eye too but the pale background color worries me but that's just me.
> 
> *TBH, I am still pondering over the mini SH LE that has hearts and horses all over, like wings. I am trying to convince myself that in such a small bag, prints are okay?



I do wear mostly solid colors — usually I use scarves to add pattern and color, but this bag would be for summertime when it’s too hot for a scarf anyway. I have the same concern about the LP LE — the background is so light, it’s just a magnet for dirt and stains. I think the Roseau tote is my favorite of the three, but the red bag keeps drawing me in as well, even though I don’t tend to do red bags. 

Re. that LE with the hearts and horses, that one caught my eye too. I don’t love the hearts, but the color combo is really nice. And the pattern is pretty small, so I think it would look great on a small bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I think the Roseau tote is my favorite of the three, but the red bag keeps drawing me in as well, even though I don’t tend to do red bags.
> 
> Re. that LE... I think it would look great on a small bag.



I can see the Roseau tote working well as a summer tote. I had seen the red bag in person, it is very pretty! I think the abstract print makes it versatile.

[emoji6] I like horses and in this bag, they are done in a subtle way. Thank you for adding one more vote to this adorable LE. [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Shop It tote and that dragon bag charm goes so well with it.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> I was wondering what you ladies think of these limited editions this season ... I don’t usually go for patterned bags, but they caught my eye and I am intrigued. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4026658
> View attachment 4026659
> View attachment 4026660



I would go with the Neo which has a simpler pattern and gets straight to the point  The first one has a light coloured body and is also a little busy with so many colours. I find the last one also too busy with too many colours and textures as well. HTH


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> I think the Roseau tote is my favorite of the three, but the red bag keeps drawing me in as well, even though I don’t tend to do red bags.



I wouldn't say it's red. It's like an orange-red


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like horses and in this bag, they are done in a subtle way. Thank you for adding one more vote to this adorable LE. [emoji4]



Well you know I like the horses and hearts bag. The only reason why I didn't get the SSH is because I wanted an SLH in the new size. It's striking and I like the gloss on the Navy flap. I must get round to using mine after my Shop-It Tote


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> I would go with the Neo which has a simpler pattern and gets straight to the point  The first one has a light coloured body and is also a little busy with so many colours. I find the last one also too busy with too many colours and textures as well. HTH



LOL re the Neo getting “straight to the point!” I’ve been trying to put my finger on why I like this bag when I don’t usually go for red or patterns, but I think you hit on it very well! I don’t tend to like “busy” patterns and this one is definitely more direct. I like the black handles too. Thanks!


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> I wouldn't say it's red. It's like an orange-red



Do you mean orange red on the Roseau or the Neo? I meant the Neo.


----------



## SmokieDragon

catsinthebag said:


> Do you mean orange red on the Roseau or the Neo? I meant the Neo.



Yes, the Neo. The Neo is an orange-red, not a red


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, the Neo. The Neo is an orange-red, not a red



Yes orange-red. Here are some pics I posted earlier.


----------



## catsinthebag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, the Neo. The Neo is an orange-red, not a red





Cosmopolitan said:


> Yes orange-red. Here are some pics I posted earlier.
> 
> View attachment 4027265
> View attachment 4027267



Thank you both for clarifying. I will have to try to see it in person. Love that top pick with the strap!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you both for clarifying. I will have to try to see it in person. Love that top pick with the strap!



I think @pbnjam owns this so maybe she’ll comment on the color or post an IRL pic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The only reason why I didn't get the SSH is because I wanted an SLH in the new size. It's striking and I like the gloss on the Navy flap.



Apart from horses and hearts, the other reason is because I also wanted it in the new mini SH size. The new wider size means I can have my bag organiser within too. You ladies ( @catsinthebag ) are enablers! [emoji28]


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Apart from horses and hearts, the other reason is because I also wanted it in the new mini SH size. The new wider size means I can have my bag organiser within too. You ladies ( @catsinthebag ) are enablers! [emoji28]



Who, me?   

Honestly, I can’t do Longchamp nylon without an organizer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> Who, me?  [emoji14]
> 
> Honestly, I can’t do Longchamp nylon without an organizer!


Yes, you. [emoji6]
The same goes for me. Need an organiser for all my bags (except very small bags of cos). It just saves time fishing for things.


----------



## pbnjam

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you both for clarifying. I will have to try to see it in person. Love that top pick with the strap!






Yeah it is orangey and red. The color name is Sienna. Reminds me of poppy but less bright.


----------



## catsinthebag

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 4027712
> 
> 
> Yeah it is orangey and red. The color name is Sienna. Reminds me of poppy but less bright.
> 
> View attachment 4027715



Oh, thanks for the photos! The comparison shots are so helpful! The more I see this bag, the more interested I get.

The red bag in your first photo is beautiful too. Do you mind I.D.ing it?


----------



## pbnjam

catsinthebag said:


> Oh, thanks for the photos! The comparison shots are so helpful! The more I see this bag, the more interested I get.
> 
> The red bag in your first photo is beautiful too. Do you mind I.D.ing it?


You're welcome! I wear a lot of solid colors and nothing too interesting. So I like this red to orange spectrum of colors. The red bag is a Coach bag - my Coach Market tote. Just used it as a comparison since that is a true red.


----------



## catsinthebag

pbnjam said:


> You're welcome! I wear a lot of solid colors and nothing too interesting. So I like this red to orange spectrum of colors. The red bag is a Coach bag - my Coach Market tote. Just used it as a comparison since that is a true red.



Thanks! That Coach tote looks like it’s got great leather. I wear mostly solids too. Add in a very plain bag and it can get boring quick!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage and Penelope on instagram


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage and Penelope on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4028366
> View attachment 4028367


Pretty! Thx Cosmo.
Love the Aqua Compact wallet - as well as the Lilac - but neither is avail in the US which is annoying AF.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage and Penelope on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4028366



Hehe! I just realised I have the scarf in the picture but in pink


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Some store displays on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

spring Neos on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Video posted by Longchamp on YouTube today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

pics from a Longchamp event in London

source: http://taramoller.zenfolio.com/p290706350?fpciidx=2


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bag on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

For weeks now on instagram I’ve been seeing these floral print Pliage bags but I wasn’t sure what to make of them. Now this was just posted by someone who works for Longchamp in Belgium, so I guess they are legit. Not sure if they’re being released for the spring or fall season but posting them here in this thread anyway.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Amazone on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4069005
> View attachment 4069007



How brave! I don't think I would be posing with my Amazone in front of a truck since I'm petite and can't be seen by the driver haha!


----------



## the_baglover

Cosmopolitan said:


> For weeks now on instagram I’ve been seeing these floral print Pliage bags but I wasn’t sure what to make of them. Now this was just posted by someone who works for Longchamp in Belgium, so I guess they are legit. Not sure if they’re being released for the spring or fall season but posting them here in this thread anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4068846



I'd love to get this bag if they release it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com just got the spring Amazones in stock

Small

9 3/4"W x 7"H x 2 3/4"D
12" strap drop. 22" crossbody strap drop









Medium

11 3/4"W x 7 1/2"H x 3"D
11 1/2" strap drop. 22" crossbody strap drop


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nordstrom.com just got the spring Amazones in stock
> 
> View attachment 4071978


I need a LP in that cheetah print lining!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I need a LP in that cheetah print lining!!!



Haha, you know Longchamp tends to use the same handful of linings in all its bags, and I've already got two bags with that same lining: my little Cocchino crossbody from spring 2016 and my patent/fur Mademoiselle from last fall.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha, you know Longchamp tends to use the same handful of linings in all its bags, and I've already got two bags with that same lining: my little Cocchino crossbody from spring 2016 and my patent/fur Mademoiselle from last fall.
> 
> View attachment 4072140
> View attachment 4072142



Yeah, they alternate the same 6 lining or so. I always associate that ocelot lining with the *Gatsby* line.

My fave is the LPC lining bc it's a reproduction of their packaging from when they were a pipe company. See above.






Cosmopolitan said:


> For weeks now on instagram I’ve been seeing these floral print Pliage bags but I wasn’t sure what to make of them. Now this was just posted by someone who works for Longchamp in Belgium, so I guess they are legit. Not sure if they’re being released for the spring or fall season but posting them here in this thread anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4068846



dats cute


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Haha, you know Longchamp tends to use the same handful of linings in all its bags, and I've already got two bags with that same lining: my little Cocchino crossbody from spring 2016 and my patent/fur Mademoiselle from last fall.
> 
> View attachment 4072140
> View attachment 4072142



My humble 2.0 Crossbody Toile also has the same lining


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Yeah, they alternate the same 6 lining or so.



Ok, so the 6 lining materials are:
1. Ocelot a.k.a. Cheetah print
2. Pipe lining from Cuir
3. Pipe lining in Quadri
4. Leopard print in Heritage / Mademoiselle
5. Diagonal-lined print with the word "Longchamp"
and
6. Boring fabric lining in old Roseau Heritage / Denim lining in new Roseaus? 

@seton , is this all? I need your help here haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

There's also the brown satiny lining on the 3D line which has a Longchamp horse print on it.



SmokieDragon said:


> 5. Diagonal-lined print with the word "Longchamp"



^I think this one is sometimes called the "Longchamp Ribbons" lining (seen below on my Foulonne). It's actually my favorite. I like simple clean linings.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, so the 6 lining materials are:
> 1. Ocelot a.k.a. Cheetah print
> 2. Pipe lining from Cuir
> 3. Pipe lining in Quadri
> 4. Leopard print in Heritage / Mademoiselle
> 5. Diagonal-lined print with the word "Longchamp"
> and
> 6. Boring fabric lining in old Roseau Heritage / Denim lining in new Roseaus?
> 
> @seton , is this all? I need your help here haha




Not counting plain muslin lining in bags like the Rouseau,

1. Ocelot
2. Small leopard (LPH)
3. LPC
4. Quadri small pipe lining
5. Longchamp and stars (currently found in Mystery)
6. LC ribbons
7. 3D logo lining
8. Balzane (I dont remember them using this for anything else tho)

That's all I can think of.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> There's also the brown satiny lining on the 3D line which has a Longchamp horse print on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^I think this one is sometimes called the "Longchamp Ribbons" lining (seen below on my Foulonne). It's actually my favorite. I like simple clean linings.
> 
> View attachment 4072249
> 
> View attachment 4072254



Yes, you are right about the 3D lining  Oic re "Longchamp Ribbons  Other than my Foulonne Crossbody, I think I have that in my 2.0 Crossbody in leather as well as my 1948 Kuala Lumpur Roseau


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Not counting plain muslin lining in bags like the Rouseau,
> 
> 1. Ocelot
> 2. Small leopard (LPH)
> 3. LPC
> 4. Quadri small pipe lining
> 5. Longchamp and stars (currently found in Mystery)
> 6. LC ribbons
> 7. 3D logo lining
> 8. Balzane (I dont remember them using this for anything else tho)
> 
> That's all I can think of.



Thanks so much! My country doesn't have the Mystery line so I forgot about that one which is very pretty  Balzane was before the time I was a fan haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic re "Longchamp Ribbons  Other than my Foulonne Crossbody, I think I have that in my 2.0 Crossbody in leather as well as my 1948 Kuala Lumpur Roseau



My Heritage Croco crossbody in black-white ombre also has that Longchamp Ribbons lining. I think the plainer lining works well in that case because the bag is kind of busy.



seton said:


> 8. Balzane (I dont remember them using this for anything else tho)



My green Legende Vernis satchel also has that same Balzane lining. Of course these are long-discontinued bags.... probably other discontinued linings too we aren't mentioning.





Fwiw the muslim/denim lining on the Roseau Crocos isn't totally plain. It does have the occasional Longchamp horsey here and there.


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> My Heritage Croco crossbody in black-white ombre also has that Longchamp Ribbons lining. I think the plainer lining works well in that case because the bag is kind of busy.
> 
> 
> 
> My green Legende Vernis satchel also has that same Balzane lining. Of course these are long-discontinued bags.... probably other discontinued linings too we aren't mentioning.
> 
> View attachment 4072275
> 
> 
> 
> Fwiw the muslim/denim lining on the Roseau Crocos isn't totally plain. It does have the occasional Longchamp horsey here and there.
> 
> View attachment 4072276



Ah, good call, Cosmo!

I guess we should differentiate the Denim lining from the ivory Muslim lining found in the Roseau Heritage line and the discontinued LM Cuir line since the ivory Muslim doesnt have that logo (which is cute). Actually, I shouldnt call it Ivory Muslim; it's thick Cotton Canvas.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Amazone is ready for her first trip out tomorrow  I opted for the Small size because the Medium is not available in my country.

When I went to pick up the bag (I decided to pre-pay a few days earlier to guarantee a bag would be available for me on 17-18 May), some interesting things happened:
- My boutique had just received the 2 colourways of the python-embossed Amazone and a Black Quilted one in a size SMALLER than my Small i.e. XS! All with dark hardware
- The boutique also received a Small Quilted one in Black but the price is 47% higher than my plain one. Wonder why it's so expensive when the difference is just the quilting and dark hardware


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> My Amazone is ready for her first trip out tomorrow  I opted for the Small size because the Medium is not available in my country.
> 
> When I went to pick up the bag (I decided to pre-pay a few days earlier to guarantee a bag would be available for me on 17-18 May), some interesting things happened:
> - My boutique had just received the 2 colourways of the python-embossed Amazone and a Black Quilted one in a size SMALLER than my Small i.e. XS! All with dark hardware
> - The boutique also received a Small Quilted one in Black but the price is 47% higher than my plain one. Wonder why it's so expensive when the difference is just the quilting and dark hardware



Woohoo congrats to you!!!!  The Amazone has definitely grown on me and I intend on getting one, but I'm waiting to see all the fall color choices. I like the small or extra small (been admiring the extra smalls for months in these sets of official Longchamp pics). It is disappointing to hear that the quilted ones will be so much more expensive. Enjoy your beautiful new bag!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Woohoo congrats to you!!!!  The Amazone has definitely grown on me and I intend on getting one, but I'm waiting to see all the fall color choices. I like the small or extra small (been admiring the extra smalls for months in these sets of official Longchamp pics). It is disappointing to hear that the quilted ones will be so much more expensive. Enjoy your beautiful new bag!!!



Thanks so much!  Can't wait to be bag twins / cousins with you!

I have to admit being blur cos all along, I thought those Fall pics had just the Small and Medium sizes haha! So XS was a revelation to me the other day  Well we know blue and burgundy are other colours for FW18


----------



## Cosmopolitan

SmokieDragon said:


> I have to admit being blur cos all along, I thought those Fall pics had just the Small and Medium sizes haha!



Paris Jackson and Cara Delevingne carried the extra small at Longchamp's Fifth Ave party a few weeks ago. It's a good evening bag size, but I liked your small size too when I tried it on. Very practical and roomy.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Amazone is ready for her first trip out tomorrow  I opted for the Small size because the Medium is not available in my country.
> 
> When I went to pick up the bag (I decided to pre-pay a few days earlier to guarantee a bag would be available for me on 17-18 May), some interesting things happened:
> - My boutique had just received the 2 colourways of the python-embossed Amazone and a Black Quilted one in a size SMALLER than my Small i.e. XS! All with dark hardware
> - The boutique also received a Small Quilted one in Black but the price is 47% higher than my plain one. Wonder why it's so expensive when the difference is just the quilting and dark hardware




Yay! You got it! Carry it in good health, my friend!

As for the quilting being more, generally, most companies do charge more for any style that requires more stitching. It's one of the reasons why a wallet cost more relative to its size; it's not the amount of the leather but the amount of stitching it costs to make it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> Paris Jackson and Cara Delevingne carried the extra small at Longchamp's Fifth Ave party a few weeks ago. It's a good evening bag size, but I liked your small size too when I tried it on. Very practical and roomy.
> 
> View attachment 4073564
> View attachment 4073565



I did see these pics and I really thought the Small must be so small - didn't occur to me that it's an XS haha. Guess we can only see things if we are looking for them 



seton said:


> Yay! You got it! Carry it in good health, my friend!
> 
> As for the quilting being more, generally, most companies do charge more for any style that requires more stitching. It's one of the reasons why a wallet cost more relative to its size; it's not the amount of the leather but the amount of stitching it costs to make it.



Thanks so much!  Noted about the stitching adding to costs


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on instagram


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> For weeks now on instagram I’ve been seeing these floral print Pliage bags but I wasn’t sure what to make of them. Now this was just posted by someone who works for Longchamp in Belgium, so I guess they are legit. Not sure if they’re being released for the spring or fall season but posting them here in this thread anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4068846



Here’s another one of those floral Pliage bags on instagram


----------



## bugn

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s another one of those floral Pliage bags on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4074444



That is soooo pretty. I might have to get this bag. But I can't wear pink pants. I will wear white pants with a black top or something.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Heritage bag on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4065725


love this bag in this color - any idea what the color name is?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MamaSleepy said:


> love this bag in this color - any idea what the color name is?



The color is "natural" 
https://us.longchamp.com/products/le-pliage-heritage/hobo-bag/l1503813016


----------



## SmokieDragon

bugn said:


> That is soooo pretty. I might have to get this bag. But I can't wear pink pants. I will wear white pants with a black top or something.



I think this soft-coloured pink bag is a great neutral that can go with any colour so no worries about matching


----------



## vink

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s another one of those floral Pliage bags on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4074444


That's one beautiful LP I'd love to carry. [emoji7]


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The new floral print is called Le Pliage Anemone and will be released for fall, so going forward I’ll post pics in the fall thread rather than this one.

source: instagram


----------



## seton

*I heard the boutique sale is starting June 12th in the USA.*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Madeleines on instagram


----------



## spicestory

seton said:


> *I heard the boutique sale is starting June 12th in the USA.*


thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The spring/summer end-of-season sale is live on Longchamp.com: https://us.longchamp.com/summer-sale



Appears it's bye-bye to the Honore, Longchamp 2.0 and Mystery lines, based on the fact that all colors of those lines, even black, are included in the sale.





Also this Foulonne hobo appears to be discontinued:



I noticed that the black Paris Rocks bags are also in the sale, but we've already seen some pics of Paris Rocks bags continuing into the fall line, like this one:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> The spring/summer end-of-season sale



It is a shame that the Honore line is going to be discontinued. I had been thinking about the Honore 404 crossbody for a long time. Perhaps this is the time to get it after all. The same goes for the Foulonné Hobo.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a shame that the Honore line is going to be discontinued. I had been thinking about the Honore 404 crossbody for a long time. Perhaps this is the time to get it after all. The same goes for the Foulonné Hobo.



Looks like it's now or never!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looks like it's now or never!


Indeed!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a shame that the Honore line is going to be discontinued. I had been thinking about the Honore 404 crossbody for a long time. Perhaps this is the time to get it after all. The same goes for the Foulonné Hobo.



I wanted to tell you about the Hobo but I forgot. To reiterate @Cosmopolitan 's point, it's now or never hehe


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> The spring/summer end-of-season sale is live on Longchamp.com: https://us.longchamp.com/summer-sale
> 
> Appears it's bye-bye to the Honore, Longchamp 2.0 and Mystery lines, based on the fact that all colors of those lines, even black, are included in the sale.
> 
> Also this Foulonne hobo appears to be discontinued:
> View attachment 4097466



I took a look at the sale this morning, and seems like save for the discontinuing lines/styles, the discount percentage is not actually that great.  Penelope and the Shop-It are on 30% off, whereas I think two sales ago they were on 40%.  That said I'm absolutely dying to get the croc embossed roseau tote in the new lipstick color!  Hoping it'll be included in the next round during winter!  Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lovingmybags said:


> I took a look at the sale this morning, and seems like save for the discontinuing lines/styles, the discount percentage is not actually that great.  Penelope and the Shop-It are on 30% off, whereas I think two sales ago they were on 40%.  That said I'm absolutely dying to get the croc embossed roseau tote in the new lipstick color!  Hoping it'll be included in the next round during winter!  Absolutely gorgeous



Fwiw, in the past there usually has been a second markdown toward the end of the sale (second week); some remaining items go to 40-50% off.


----------



## lovingmybags

Cosmopolitan said:


> Fwiw, in the past there usually has been a second markdown toward the end of the sale (second week); some remaining items go to 40-50% off.



Thanks for the info Cosmo!  I'll keep my eyes peeled for any new markdowns


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> It is a shame that the Honore line is going to be discontinued. I had been thinking about the Honore 404 crossbody for a long time. Perhaps this is the time to get it after all. The same goes for the Foulonné Hobo.



Cosmo and I talked about the Honore discontinuing a while ago so it's not a surprise to either of us, I'm afraid. On the Men's side, the Ruban line is being discontinued. This line was popular with women because it used the Metis leather like the LPC and Parsisis line. I might get the 2524 clutch/pouch ssince it's one of my favorite bag styles and it was one of the few lines that does it.



lovingmybags said:


> I took a look at the sale this morning, and seems like save for the discontinuing lines/styles, the discount percentage is not actually that great.  Penelope and the Shop-It are on 30% off, whereas I think two sales ago they were on 40%.  That said I'm absolutely dying to get the croc embossed roseau tote in the new lipstick color!  Hoping it'll be included in the next round during winter!  Absolutely gorgeous



Yes, some season sales, the discount is better than other yrs. This is not one of them.


----------



## EGBDF

I could see the US sale online yesterday, but not today. ?? Anyone else?


----------



## seton

The sale disappeared a few hours ago. It was working this morning.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

seton said:


> The sale disappeared a few hours ago. It was working this morning.



I think LC has the worst website! LOL 

I can never reset my password--no matter what I do it won't work so I have to create a new account each time. Good thing I have multiple email addresses! 

Anyway, I am in the US and I can see the sale but I'm having trouble adding anything to my bag. I really want to buy something so I'll keep trying but it really shouldn't be this hard to buy something!


----------



## EGBDF

If only they had invested in a decent web team rather than their latest model....haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

So the online sale is back up now. Seems to me that prices are lower than yesterday???


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cosmopolitan said:


> So the online sale is back up now. Seems to me that prices are lower than yesterday???



The prices are all messed up...if you add the item to your bag the price changes. 

I assume they are working on this glitch but gee whiz come on LC!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I wanted to tell you about the Hobo but I forgot.



[emoji1] It is so nice to have enablers here. Trying to decide between black or navy. [emoji189]


----------



## seton

OK, I just checked the site. It's all out of wack and showing items in stock that was never avail in the US. I'm sure it will all be settled in the morning.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> It's all out of wack and showing items in stock that was never avail in the US.



^Yeah this. For instance the *ahem* ombré black-white Heritage Croco bags drastically marked down that were never even available at US boutiques.

Seriously the website gets messed up every sale time and many other times of the year too.


----------



## simplyhappy

Hi, I'm new to the Longchamp leathers, only own nylon. Would you say the cuir leather mini backpack and crossbody bag are good pieces you'd recommend? I felt the leather and it's so soft, so I'm wondering if they'll get a bit saggy and worn quickly.


----------



## Stansy

For us the sale started last night. I am a bit disappointed in terms of shoes but I ordered the Roseau Panier d´Art in XL at 50% off as well as the Roseau crossbody at 30% off. They will probably put another markdown on it but I wanted the camel color and I am afraid it might be sold out rather soon...
Maybe I will look out for another small LPC wallet in baby blue, so cute!


----------



## seton

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Yeah this. For instance the *ahem* ombré black-white Heritage Croco bags drastically marked down that were never even available at US boutiques.
> 
> Seriously the website gets messed up every sale time and many other times of the year too.



I think Soho has one Ombre on sale. Or maybe it was Fifth Ave.
For the first time in yrs, I hit all 4 stores for the Sale. I used to do it all the time bc the stock was so different from each store. 
One time, one of the stores was selling sample Personalized LPC pouches and one had my initials on it! I passed on it bc it was in boring black and by the time I decided to get it, the Sale was over. I asked the outlets to be on the lookout for it in case it transferred there but never got the call.



simplyhappy said:


> Hi, I'm new to the Longchamp leathers, only own nylon. Would you say the cuir leather mini backpack and crossbody bag are good pieces you'd recommend? I felt the leather and it's so soft, so I'm wondering if they'll get a bit saggy and worn quickly.



I dont have either but there are lots of Youtube vids on the crossbody including how it's worn after a while.


----------



## simplyhappy

seton said:


> I dont have either but there are lots of Youtube vids on the crossbody including how it's worn after a while.



Thanks! I've been searching and watching them too, but doesn't seem to have as many vids as I'd hope, and especially almost none of the backpack.  50% off is such a great deal though, as long as the website is actually working right, lol!


----------



## simplyhappy

Ok officially confused. Now the items that were showing 50% off aren't anymore, and some are less than 50. I think I'm done with this.


----------



## Lizzys

simplyhappy said:


> Ok officially confused. Now the items that were showing 50% off aren't anymore, and some are less than 50. I think I'm done with this.


Try putting the item in your cart.  I noticed that the item I wanted had been relisted at the original price but when I put it in my cart the sale price was listed.


----------



## simplyhappy

Thanks, I tried that too. Even going almost as far as checking out, but the prices were not 50% off. It seems like the sale was a mistake because Nordstrom typically price matches on their website and I noticed they only reduced their price around 30%.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

simplyhappy said:


> Thanks, I tried that too. Even going almost as far as checking out, but the prices were not 50% off. It seems like the sale was a mistake because Nordstrom typically price matches on their website and I noticed they only reduced their price around 30%.



On Wednesday, when most of the sale bag prices on longchamp.com temporarily went to 50% off and more, I think that was a website mistake. Since then many of the prices (except for Cruise Collection stuff, for instance) have been adjusted. The sale just started on Tuesday, and usually the discount is not that much at the beginning of the sale. Sometimes at the end of the sale, during the second week, they do a second cut and some of the remaining items are reduced to 50% off.


----------



## simplyhappy

Cosmopolitan said:


> On Wednesday, when most of the sale bag prices on longchamp.com temporarily went to 50% off and more, I think that was a website mistake. Since then many of the prices (except for Cruise Collection stuff, for instance) have been adjusted. The sale just started on Tuesday, and usually the discount is not that much at the beginning of the sale. Sometimes at the end of the sale, during the second week, they do a second cut and some of the remaining items are reduced to 50% off.



I see, thanks for explaining, it's truly been so bizarre. I'm not familiar with the Longchamp sales. So, giving it one last look today, I noticed the Le Pliage totes are now reduced 20%, whereas it was 50% 2 days ago, but likely an error I guess. I'm looking at very specific items in Le Pliage and cuir handbags, so that's how I know the prices have been so whacky, they seem to be increasing instead of decreasing, lol. Makes me think it's safer to deal with a local department store where I'm safe to do returns and such.


----------



## marcott2

hey there ladies, was hoping for an opinion. Last week, the first day of the markdowns at Nordstrom, I bought a back up large Pinky Le Pliage, (have another I adore I bought last year) the coin purse to match and the gold color Neo Le Pliage…….used the gold one for first time for several hours sat and sunday each day when I was out and cant believe the marks......then when I wipe them, I can see the water circular marks ever so slight...….OMG. Doesn't seem possible to clean it. I keep my pinky looking new and clean as I clean her after use....wipe her down and she looks great, the gold neo is absolutely worse, do any of you have experience with it. Hate to use and return to Nordstrom as I do love the bag, but thinking will look awful in a very short amount of time.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

marcott2 said:


> hey there ladies, was hoping for an opinion. Last week, the first day of the markdowns at Nordstrom, I bought a back up large Pinky Le Pliage, (have another I adore I bought last year) the coin purse to match and the gold color Neo Le Pliage…….used the gold one for first time for several hours sat and sunday each day when I was out and cant believe the marks......then when I wipe them, I can see the water circular marks ever so slight...….OMG. Doesn't seem possible to clean it. I keep my pinky looking new and clean as I clean her after use....wipe her down and she looks great, the gold neo is absolutely worse, do any of you have experience with it. Hate to use and return to Nordstrom as I do love the bag, but thinking will look awful in a very short amount of time.



I can imagine that the gold Neo would show stains pretty easily because of its light color. And I'm sorry to say that all Neos seem prone to showing water marks, in my experience. I like the Neo line, but it's not as fuss-free as the Pliage nylon bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm sorry to say that all Neos seem prone to showing water marks, in my experience.



Can't agree more. My mum has a navy neo crossbody that she loves but we just cannot seem to remove the water marks. Only my black neo seems okay for now.


----------



## MamaSleepy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Can't agree more. My mum has a navy neo crossbody that she loves but we just cannot seem to remove the water marks. Only my black neo seems okay for now.


Wonder why the navy is a problem but not the black? Both dark colors.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MamaSleepy said:


> Wonder why the navy is a problem but not the black? Both dark colors.


I had always pondered too. I used to have medium neos in navy and purple but as soon as I started getting water marks and can't clean them, I rehomed them quickly. It took me some time to warm up to a neo again. Thankfully, the black that I got had been rained on multiple times, but with no signs of it. I like the colors of neo but don't think I will get another one, aside from black.


----------



## MamaSleepy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I had always pondered too. I used to have medium neos in navy and purple but as soon as I started getting water marks and can't clean them, I rehomed them quickly. It took me some time to warm up to a neo again. Thankfully, the black that I got had been rained on multiple times, but with no signs of it. I like the colors of neo but don't think I will get another one, aside from black.


Thanks for the response. I was considering a neo so this info may have saved me the irritation. Such a weird thing, I can't figure out why two dark colors, made of the same material, would react so dissimilar. Wish we had a pipeline to Longchamp - but not to their customer service dept. as I find CS usually isn't very knowledgeable. (I really hate it when CS is a 3rd party contract)

Wonder if an application of a protective product would eliminate the problem?


----------



## MamaSleepy

.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MamaSleepy said:


> Wonder if an application of a protective product would eliminate the problem?



I wrote to Longchamp and the answer was no. They do not recommend any application at all. I think it makes sense because if water already stains, I cannot think of the stains a protective spray like apple guard might cause. [emoji25]

Glad to be of help. I like the Khaki neo when it came out and wanted to just give it a try but the moment I stepped into the ladies restroom, I saw a lady trying to clean off the water stain on hers and that immediately made me hold off my purchase.

My only guess is that black hides the stains? As it is just too dark to see anything else? Whereas navy is still dark, but just not as dark as black.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Well I once had my Navy one in light rain and had a small ramen stain on it and it all came off with no marks, touch wood. I have Black Neos too but those have been luckier by far ie no rain, no soup


----------



## MamaSleepy

SmokieDragon said:


> Well I once had my Navy one in light rain and had a small ramen stain on it and it all came off with no marks, touch wood. I have Black Neos too but those have been luckier by far ie no rain, no soup


SmokieDragon - plz, what did you use to clean your navy neo? Thanks


----------



## SmokieDragon

MamaSleepy said:


> SmokieDragon - what did you use to clean your navy neo?



The ramen stain came out with a wet tissue paper which I may have added some liquid soap to. As for the rain, it dried off without me doing anything


----------



## marcott2

Cosmopolitan said:


> I can imagine that the gold Neo would show stains pretty easily because of its light color. And I'm sorry to say that all Neos seem prone to showing water marks, in my experience. I like the Neo line, but it's not as fuss-free as the Pliage nylon bags.


I absolutely returned it.....same day I posted the remarks. Im shocked with the water marks. I have 3 Neos in black and one in purple and adore them but haven't taken them in the rain yet.....and being darker they don't show dirt well. that gold one about killed me.....would look like a wreck with real use no doubt and though marked down at Nordys and now sold out.....I would never use it and had to return. they may as well not even produce the lighter colors....who could deal with obvious marks so quickly with no hope of cleaning them?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

marcott2 said:


> I absolutely returned it.....same day I posted the remarks. Im shocked with the water marks. I have 3 Neos in black and one in purple and adore them but haven't taken them in the rain yet.....and being darker they don't show dirt well. that gold one about killed me.....would look like a wreck with real use no doubt and though marked down at Nordys and now sold out.....I would never use it and had to return. they may as well not even produce the lighter colors....who could deal with obvious marks so quickly with no hope of cleaning them?



Too bad it didn’t work out but glad you were able to return.


----------



## MBMischa

SmokieDragon said:


> Well I once had my Navy one in light rain and had a small ramen stain on it and it all came off with no marks, touch wood. I have Black Neos too but those have been luckier by far ie no rain, no soup


I have two neos, one in navy and the other in red. Both have been out in rain and snow and I haven’t had any problems.


----------

